# Empire Star Beaten in Homophobic racist MAGA attack



## Sapidus

Red hats gonna Red hat

Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric

Empire" star Jussie Smollett was brutally attacked by 2 men who beat him up, put his head in a noose and screamed, "This is MAGA country."

Sources directly connected to Jussie tell TMZ, the actor arrived in Chicago from New York late Monday, and at around 2 AM he was hungry and went to a Subway. We're told when he walked out, someone yelled, "Aren't you that f***ot 'Empire' n*****?" 

The 2 men -- both white and wearing ski masks -- viciously attacked Jussie as he fought back, but they beat him badly and fractured a rib. *They put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him and as they left they yelled, "This is MAGA country." *






https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...k-police-investigating-as-possible-hate-crime

http://www.aazios.com/articles/empi...-beaten-racist-homophobic-attack#.XFCUUi2ZM1J


----------



## vraiblonde

Hoax.  Chicago is NOT "MAGA country".  Not even close.

Watch and see - it will come out that he's lying.


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> Hoax.  Chicago is NOT "MAGA country".  Not even close.
> 
> Watch and see - it will come out that he's lying.




Racists are everywhere.  Do you think people from rural illinois aren't allowed in Chicago?

Just delete your account 

When your first instinct is to blame the victim that is literally the only option.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sapidus said:


> Just delete your account



Did you forget where you were for a second?



> When your first instinct is to blame the victim that is literally the only option.



You people fall for this crap all the time.  And then when it comes out that it was a hoax, your masters flash you, install a false memory, and you go on babbling about something else.

I am telling you right here and now:  the investigation will show that it didn't happen the way this guy says it did.  Watch and see.  Of course we'll never know about it because nobody's ever heard of this person (until he starts going on all the talk shows to sob about how the Trump people beat him and called him names).  So by the time this hoax comes to light, the incident will be completely forgotten.


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> Did you forget where you were for a second?
> 
> You people fall for this crap all the time.  And then when it comes out that it was a hoax, your masters flash you, install a false memory, and you go on babbling about something else.
> 
> I am telling you right here and now:  the investigation will show that it didn't happen the way this guy says it did.  Watch and see.  Of course we'll never know about it because nobody's ever heard of this person (until he starts going on all the talk shows to sob about how the Trump people beat him and called him names).  So by the time this hoax comes to light, the incident will be completely forgotten.





It was a top 5 show on FOX for 2 years and continues in its 6th season as a top 50 show.

So i'd say many people know who he is.

I'm sure camera footage will appear but just the very idea that despite all the other MAGA attacks we have seen you would immediately blame the victim is disgusting.

Again, if that is how you relate to people who have been attacked for no reason you don't deserve to engage with the everyday public.  You lack empathy, morals and basic human decency.  All in the name of politics and kowtowing to a corrupt administration that has taught you racism and homophobia, xenophobia and sexist are ok


----------



## TCROW

Yea, it was -20F in Chi-town last night with whipping wind and snow coming down. And two MAGA dude were waiting at 2 AM specifically for this dude to show up 

Why this guy? There are predominately gay areas of Chicago these dudes could have visited to beat up a gay. 

I’m going with completely made up.


----------



## Sapidus

TCROW said:


> Yea, it was -20F in Chi-town last night with whipping wind and snow coming down. And two MAGA dude were waiting at 2 AM specifically for this dude to show up
> 
> Why this guy? There are predominately gay areas of Chicago these dudes could have visited to beat up a gay.
> 
> I’m going with completely made up.



You and Vrail are the exact reason why women don't report their rapes.   When idiots with no expertise immediately blame the victims and look for holes in their story why would people open themselves up to that after having survived a horrible ordeal?


----------



## vraiblonde

Sapidus said:


> Again, if that is how you relate to people who have been attacked for no reason you don't deserve to engage with the everyday public.  You lack empathy, morals and basic human decency.  All in the name of politics and kowtowing to a corrupt administration that has taught you racism and homophobia, xenophobia and sexist are ok



John Brennan?  Is that you?


----------



## vraiblonde

TCROW said:


> Yea, it was -20F in Chi-town last night with whipping wind and snow coming down. And two MAGA dude were waiting at 2 AM specifically for this dude to show up
> 
> Why this guy? There are predominately gay areas of Chicago these dudes could have visited to beat up a gay.
> 
> I’m going with completely made up.



He probably picked up a bad trick and made up the story about the Chicago MAGA gang to cover it up.  When things sound like bull####, they probably are.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sapidus said:


> You and Vrail are the exact reason why women don't report their rapes.   When idiots with no expertise immediately blame the victims and look for holes in their story why would people open themselves up to that after having survived a horrible ordeal?



#youtoo


----------



## TCROW

Sapidus said:


> You and Vrail are the exact reason why women don't report their rapes.   When idiots with no expertise immediately blame the victims and look for holes in their story why would people open themselves up to that after having survived a horrible ordeal?



Remember Covington? I do. 

Let’s hope you might learn from it.


----------



## Sapidus

TCROW said:


> Remember Covington? I do.
> 
> Let’s hope you might learn from it.



You mean where the boys were caught on video harassing women on their way to the march?

I remember it clearly.


If you wear a MAGA head you are looking to provoke a reaction because you know it has racist connotations



Keep victim blaming though.    Hope the cops don't believe you next time you are assaulted


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> If you wear a MAGA head you are looking to provoke a reaction because you know it has racist connotations



So how's that compare to your antifa buddies and their black hoodies and masks?


----------



## vraiblonde

TCROW said:


> Remember Covington? I do.



That was days ago.  His memory has already been wiped.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> You mean where the boys were caught on video harassing women on their way to the march?




  you are one delusional hot mess.  Sure hope you get some help soon.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sapidus said:


> You mean where the boys were caught on video harassing women on their way to the march?



See?



> If you wear a MAGA head you are looking to provoke a reaction because you know it has racist connotations


----------



## donbarzini

Sapidus said:


> You and Vrail are the exact reason why women don't report their rapes.   When idiots with no expertise immediately blame the victims and look for holes in their story why would people open themselves up to that after having survived a horrible ordeal?








Prediction: He tried to pull a Kevin Spacey and got his ass kicked. Now he's gotta cover


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> You mean where the boys were caught on video harassing women on their way to the march?



Link?



> *If you wear a MAGA [hat] you are looking to provoke a reaction* because you know it has racist connotations
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep victim blaming though*.    Hope the cops don't believe you next time you are assaulted




I want you to read those two bolded portions really slowly.  Now, read them again.  Now read them again.

Do you get it yet?


----------



## Sapidus

Gilligan said:


> So how's that compare to your antifa buddies and their black hoodies and masks?



good luck trying to make anti fascist a bad thing.   But keep trying


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to read those two bolded portions really slowly.  Now, read them again.  Now read them again.
> 
> Do you get it yet?




https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...confrontation-Native-American-protesters.html

How many attacks have we seen from people wearing Maga gear or spouting about MAGA?  That like saying someone wearing a KKK hood in public is not trying to provoke a reaction

What gear or or or anti straight things was this person doing to be assaulted?


----------



## This_person

One of Sappy's links said:
			
		

> We're told when he walked out, someone yelled, "Aren't you that faggit 'Empire' nagger?"#



So, we're to believe two racist homophobes were out walking at 2 AM on one of the coldest nights on record, and they just happen across a guy from a show that a racist homophobe would never ever watch, recognize him and his character when only an idiot would be out not all bundled up, in the dark of 2 AM, and these racist homophobes who watch the show call him out to beat him up?


That seems really plausible.





(do I even need to add ?)


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> How many attacks have we seen from people wearing Maga gear or spouting about MAGA?



Virtually none, unless you count the ones that were later found to be hoaxes.



> What gear or or or anti straight things was this person doing to be assaulted?



You don't get it at all.  Three times I asked you to read it, and you didn't get it.

You were victim blaming, then complained about victim blaming.  "Her skirt was too short, she asked to get raped."  "He wore a red ball cap, he deserved to be harassed."

You call me a hypocrite, but your hypocrisy is so blatant you can't even see it.


----------



## glhs837

Sapidus said:


> You mean where the boys were caught on video harassing women on their way to the march?
> 
> I remember it clearly.
> 
> 
> If you wear a MAGA head you are looking to provoke a reaction because you know it has racist connotations
> 
> 
> 
> Keep victim blaming though.    Hope the cops don't believe you next time you are assaulted





So verbally harassing marchers in a protest is an assault? So, give me a list of people physically assaulted by MAGA hats. Say three or four items. Verifiable ones, not in the comments section of Salon. I'll wait. And I'm with Vrai, the great majority of these things are fake like those two girls on the bus, or all of the stupid "OMG, I got a racist note and no tip!!!!! idiots. I always bet the odds, or the confidence level based on historical precedent. In this case, based on previous incidents like this, a BS report is much more likely than the idea that two maga hat guys were wandering around Chicago looking for black gay guy to beat. Complete with some bleach and a noose?  really?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> So, we're to believe two racist homophobes were out walking at 2 AM on one of the coldest nights on record, and they just happen across a guy from a show that a racist homophobe would never ever watch, recognize him and his character when only an idiot would be out not all bundled up, in the dark of 2 AM, and these racist homophobes who watch the show call him out to beat him up?
> 
> 
> That seems really plausible.
> 
> (do I even need to add ?)




So you wouldn't recognize Darleen from Roseanne if you saw her walking down the street?

Do you see what a piece of trash you have become or possibly always have been to immediately blame the victim?   Just because you need to defend the actions of two bigots who's political beliefs align with yours as noted by a MAGA hat?


----------



## vraiblonde

Sapidus said:


> good luck trying to make anti fascist a bad thing.   But keep trying



You know they promote "anti-fascism" by busting the heads of anyone they disagree with politically, right?


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> So you wouldn't recognize Darleen from Roseanne if you saw her walking down the street?



I probably would.  I watch the show.  It's occasionally funny.  But, I'm not a Darleen-ist or Darleen-aphobe.  So, there's absolutely no correlation to the two.

Do you think racists and homophobes are fan girls of Empire? 



> Do you see what a piece of trash you have become or possibly always have been to immediately blame the victim?   Just because you need to defend the actions of two bigots who's political beliefs align with yours as noted by a MAGA hat?



A.  I didn't  immediately blame the victim.  I put thought into the claim, and found it lacking.
B.  I have no idea what their beliefs are, nor do you have any idea what mine are (clearly).  I would not defend the actions of someone beating the crap out of someone else who did not deserve it.  Being black or white or gay or straight or conservative or liberal are not reasons, in and of themselves or even combined, to beat the crap out of someone, so I am not defending this guy getting beat up.  I simply don't believe his story, because it strains credulity.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> good luck trying to make anti fascist a bad thing.   But keep trying



So mobs of violent street thugs are a good thin?  You really are a nut.


----------



## Sapidus

glhs837 said:


> So verbally harassing marchers in a protest is an assault? So, give me a list of people physically assaulted by MAGA hats. Say three or four items. Verifiable ones, not in the comments section of Salon. I'll wait. And I'm with Vrai, the great majority of these things are fake like those two girls on the bus, or all of the stupid "OMG, I got a racist note and no tip!!!!! idiots. I always bet the odds, or the confidence level based on historical precedent. In this case, based on previous incidents like this, a BS report is much more likely than the idea that two maga hat guys were wandering around Chicago looking for black gay guy to beat. Complete with some bleach and a noose?  really?



Iv'e only liked to six where Trump or MAGA was explicitly mentioned

There are more at the very bottom link

https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-u...mp-supporter-charged-after-punching-protester


https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-supporter-arrested-for-assault-at-clinton-event

https://abcnews.go.com/beta-story-c...rump-shirt-attacks-hispanic/story?id=54642028

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...al-palsy-kicked-out-trump-rally-a7403876.html

http://www.rawstory.com/2016/11/thi...ches-hispanic-worker-in-the-back-of-the-head/

http://bangordailynews.com/2016/11/...ounce-alleged-pro-trump-attack-as-hate-crime/


https://americasvoice.org/trumphatemap/


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> I probably would.  I watch the show.  It's occasionally funny.  But, I'm not a Darleen-ist or Darleen-aphobe.  So, there's absolutely no correlation to the two.
> 
> Do you think racists and homophobes are fan girls of Empire?
> 
> 
> 
> A.  I didn't  immediately blame the victim.  I put thought into the claim, and found it lacking.
> B.  I have no idea what their beliefs are, nor do you have any idea what mine are (clearly).  I would not defend the actions of someone beating the crap out of someone else who did not deserve it.  Being black or white or gay or straight or conservative or liberal are not reasons, in and of themselves or even combined, to beat the crap out of someone, so I am not defending this guy getting beat up.  I simply don't believe his story, because it strains credulity.



As i said a top 5 show on a major network is going to make many of the faces on it recognizable.   I don't watch Roseanne but i would recognize Darleen and if i was a homophobe might go up to her and harass her in my maga hat as she is a proud lesbian


If you see the 6 plus links i posted you will see it doesnt strain credulity in fact.  it has become sadly common place


----------



## Bird Dog

I think Sappy is jealous....he wants to be attacked in a racist/homophobic attack so he can become famous.......just sayin'

Even if its not true


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> You know they promote "anti-fascism" by busting the heads of anyone they disagree with politically, right?



BS.   

Who ended up murdering someone in Charlottesville?  Wa that antifa?    Wrong.   It was a white nationalist Maga hat wearing Trump supporter


----------



## Sapidus

Bird Dog said:


> I think Sappy is jealous....he wants to be attacked in a racist/homophobic attack so he can become famous.......just sayin'
> 
> Even if its not true



What an intelligent addition to the conversation.


You might as well delete your account too if that is the level of discourse you are bringing chump


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> As i said a top 5 show on a major network is going to make many of the faces on it recognizable.   I don't watch Roseanne but i would recognize Darleen and if i was a homophobe might go up to her and harass her in my maga hat as she is a proud lesbian



Probably not, though.  If you were a homophobe, you probably wouldn't know she was a lesbian.  If you were an adult, you wouldn't care.




> If you see the 6 plus links i posted you will see it doesnt strain credulity in fact.  it has become sadly common place



No, it still strains credulity.  The links you posted notwithstanding, it's exceptionally rare.


----------



## Bird Dog

Sapidus said:


> What an intelligent addition to the conversation.
> 
> 
> You might as well delete your account too if that is the level of discourse you are bringing chump



Sometimes you bring me down to your level with your childish drivel.......


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> BS.
> 
> Who ended up murdering someone in Charlottesville?  Wa that antifa?    Wrong.   It was a white nationalist Maga hat wearing Trump supporter



Do you believe that if someone is wearing a MAGA hat, they are asking to be harassed?  That they deserve it?


----------



## vraiblonde

Sapidus said:


> So you wouldn't recognize Darleen from Roseanne if you saw her walking down the street?



Doubtful.  These people - especially the women - look a lot different when they're not all made up, hairs did, and in costume.

So you think KKK people are big fans of "Empire"?  That's pretty special right there.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> What an intelligent addition to the conversation.
> 
> 
> You might as well delete your account too if that is the level of discourse you are bringing chump



That...coming from you!!...


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> Doubtful.  These people - especially the women - look a lot different when they're not all made up, hairs did, and in costume.
> 
> So you think KKK people are big fans of "Empire"?  That's pretty special right there.



The KKK was started by Democrats, so they're ok to Sap.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> Sometimes you bring me down to your level with your childish drivel.......



"Delete your account" is the new kiddie "in" phrase that they toss out to someone when they can't come up with a rebuttal.  They think it's clever.

Note that so far Sap has used it twice in this thread.


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> Doubtful.  These people - especially the women - look a lot different when they're not all made up, hairs did, and in costume.
> 
> So you think KKK people are big fans of "Empire"?  That's pretty special right there.



Yeah Darleen is known for her elaborate makeup , hair and wardrobe.  it's pretty much her calling card. She's a regular Dolly Parton 

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> "Delete your account" is the new kiddie "in" phrase that they toss out to someone when they can't come up with a rebuttal.  They think it's clever.
> 
> Note that so far Sap has used it twice in this thread.




It's actually what Clinton told Trump over three years ago .  Its not "new" or  "in"

Its actually a throwback grandma


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Probably not, though.  If you were a homophobe, you probably wouldn't know she was a lesbian.  If you were an adult, you wouldn't care.
> 
> No, it still strains credulity.  The links you posted notwithstanding, it's exceptionally rare.



You re making a lot of assumptions based on nothing.  Im making an assumption based on these guys wearing Maga hats and the numerous hate crimes we have seen in the last two years of people wearing maga hats.

Which one strains credulity? 

I'm gonna say your assumptions


----------



## vraiblonde

Sapidus said:


> the numerous hate crimes we have seen in the last two years of people wearing maga hats.



Name a few.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> It's actually what Clinton told Trump over three years ago .  Its not "new" or  "in"
> 
> Its actually a throwback grandma



And, by "over three years ago", you mean "two and a half years ago", right?

[TWITTER]<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Delete your account. <a href="https://t.co/Oa92sncRQY">https://t.co/Oa92sncRQY</a></p>&mdash; Hillary Clinton (@HillaryClinton) <a href="https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/740973710593654784?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">June 9, 2016</a></blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
[/TWITTER]




It's actually a really good comeback - if you have nothing of substance to come back with.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> You re making a lot of assumptions based on nothing.  Im making an assumption based on these guys wearing Maga hats and the numerous hate crimes we have seen in the last two years of people wearing maga hats.
> 
> Which one strains credulity?
> 
> I'm gonna say your assumptions



Given the Covington event, and how it turned out to not only be a hoax but the exact opposite of what was originally reported, this one strains credulity.

Given the recent Drake University hoax claiming racism where none existed, this one strains credulity.

Given the black college lacrosse player at Towson who claimed a racist N-word and swastika graffiti attack was actually targeting HIMSELF and other minority students in two incidents that terrorized the campus, this one strains credulity.

Given the man suspected of vandalizing with swastikas, other symbols, (business were all spray-painted with racial slurs, vulgar words and swastikas) turned out to be a black guy doing it as a hoax, this one strains credulity.

Given the racist slur at Kansas State was a hoax, this one strains credulity.

Given the Ohio University Student Senate member who claimed to have received death threats was arrested for making false alarms, this one strains credulity.

Given the account of "Trump 2016" MAGA kids who slashed a Long Island woman's tires and harassed her was all made up by herself, this one strains credulity.

Given the 13-year-old girl who reported being the victim of a hate crime in Woodbridge Friday afternoon falsely reported the incident, this one strains credulity.

Given the reported hijab attack on 11-year-old girl 'did not happen,' this one strains credulity.

Given the Sailor who staged racist vandalism against himself, this one strains credulity.

Given the POC who admits to writing racist message in high school#bathroom as a hoax, this one strains credulity.

Given the POC city attorney who made phony call to himself claiming racial threats to city leaders as a hoax, this one strains credulity.

I stopped at 12, twice the number of links you provided.  I have over 300 more.

See, progressives don't live in the world they think they live in.  It's really a LOT better than they claim.  So, to make it seem as bad as they want it to be to get the results they want to get, they create fake "crimes" against themselves.

That's not to say they don't actually have crimes against them.  That would be a stupid claim, and I'm not making a stupid claim - I'm merely pointing out that if it sounds like a hoax, history shows it's likely a hoax. 

This one sounds like a hoax.  Thus....


----------



## glhs837

Sapidus said:


> Iv'e only liked to six where Trump or MAGA was explicitly mentioned
> 
> There are more at the very bottom link
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-u...mp-supporter-charged-after-punching-protester
> 
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-supporter-arrested-for-assault-at-clinton-event
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/beta-story-c...rump-shirt-attacks-hispanic/story?id=54642028
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...al-palsy-kicked-out-trump-rally-a7403876.html
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2016/11/thi...ches-hispanic-worker-in-the-back-of-the-head/
> 
> http://bangordailynews.com/2016/11/...ounce-alleged-pro-trump-attack-as-hate-crime/
> 
> 
> https://americasvoice.org/trumphatemap/





So, 1 and 2 are punches at campain events, not hate crimes. 
Number 3, the guy wearing the hat was a black guy, so he cant be racist, right? Or can he be racist against Hispanics but not white people? That one looks legit, I'll grant.
Number 4, not a hate crime, a 12 year old disabled kid whose mom decided to let him go to a Trump rally and use his chairs programmed voice to root for Hillary got kicked out. Not hardly a noose or bleach attack. You go to a political rally and root for the opponent, guess what, your gonna get yelled at.  
Number five looks legit, so we are up to two. 
Number six, never went anywhere that I can find. the guy who got hit claimed that the guy who hit him said something about Trump, but he was ready to sure in retrun, and nothing since in the news. 

As for number 7, thats "reported incidents", not "verfied incidents, and therefore useless. Anyone going back in there and creaing out BS reports like the guy down south who painted racist crap on his own church?


----------



## mAlice

glhs837 said:


> So, 1 and 2 are punches at campain events, not hate crimes.
> Number 3, the guy wearing the hat was a black guy, so he cant be racist, right? Or can he be racist against Hispanics but not white people? That one looks legit, I'll grant.
> Number 4, not a hate crime, a 12 year old disabled kid whose mom decided to let him go to a Trump rally and use his chairs programmed voice to root for Hillary got kicked out. Not hardly a noose or bleach attack. You go to a political rally and root for the opponent, guess what, your gonna get yelled at.
> Number five looks legit, so we are up to two.
> Number six, never went anywhere that I can find. the guy who got hit claimed that the guy who hit him said something about Trump, but he was ready to sure in retrun, and nothing since in the news.
> 
> As for number 7, thats "reported incidents", not "verfied incidents, and therefore useless. Anyone going back in there and creaing out BS reports like the guy down south who painted racist crap on his own church?



You're forgetting, anything that disagrees with the lefts agenda is a racist hate crime.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Hoax.  Chicago is NOT "MAGA country".  Not even close.
> 
> Watch and see - it will come out that he's lying.



Sure doesn't smell right. You're right - 2am two guys waited in the coldest weather Chicago has EVER experienced in known history - 
and they waited just to the thump some guy, insult him, pour bleach on him and say something connecting them to Trump.
From a guy who's been saying stuff against Trump for the past two years.

I'm going to wait and see. Seems a little too easy. He got beat up all right, but I doubt his story.


----------



## Rommey

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric
> 
> Empire" star Jussie Smollett was brutally attacked by 2 men who beat him up, put his head in a noose and screamed, "This is MAGA country."
> 
> Sources directly connected to Jussie tell TMZ, the actor arrived in Chicago from New York late Monday, and at around 2 AM he was hungry and went to a Subway. We're told when he walked out, someone yelled, "Aren't you that f***ot 'Empire' n*****?"
> 
> The 2 men -- both white and wearing ski masks -- viciously attacked Jussie as he fought back, but they beat him badly and fractured a rib. *They put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him and as they left they yelled, "This is MAGA country." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...k-police-investigating-as-possible-hate-crime
> 
> http://www.aazios.com/articles/empi...-beaten-racist-homophobic-attack#.XFCUUi2ZM1J


Don't you find it odd that the standard news agencies (Fox, NYT, CNN, etc.) carrying this story do not mention "MAGA" at all? The only ones claiming "MAGA" are the ones with a history of sensationalization journalism.

If the "MAGA" part were even remotely credible, don't you think CNN or the NYT would be all over that aspect?


----------



## Yooper

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric
> 
> Empire" star Jussie Smollett was brutally attacked by 2 men who beat him up, put his head in a noose and screamed, "This is MAGA country."
> 
> Sources directly connected to Jussie tell TMZ, the actor arrived in Chicago from New York late Monday, and at around 2 AM he was hungry and went to a Subway. We're told when he walked out, someone yelled, "Aren't you that f***ot 'Empire' n*****?"
> 
> The 2 men -- both white and wearing ski masks -- viciously attacked Jussie as he fought back, but they beat him badly and fractured a rib. *They put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him and as they left they yelled, "This is MAGA country." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...k-police-investigating-as-possible-hate-crime
> 
> http://www.aazios.com/articles/empi...-beaten-racist-homophobic-attack#.XFCUUi2ZM1J



This story really does require more info as there are so many weird things about it to cause a (sane) person to not rush to pronounce "true or false." White Trumpers in Chi-town at a Subway at 2:00 a.m. with a noose who knew about "Empire"? "White ski masks"? Why not just take a free pass around the game board and go immediately to "as they whipped out the noose they also whipped out well-pressed, embroidered by Mom, pointy KKK hoods"? Black, gay fella? Expected then to read about some handicap and/or this "star" has a lisp. It's so incredible as to be incredulous. In any event, the story reads like it was trying to be a nominee for "best intersectionality wet dream of January 2019"....

Having said that, I really don't give a sh*t. I have never seen "Empire" as I really don't watch much TV (other than sports), so I have no idea whom you're talking about. I also couldn't care less about the self-imposed shi*thole Chicago is (reminds of NYC in "Escape From New York).

But my interest was caught by the first few back-and-forth comments so I decided to page through the entirety of the threads' responses.

I don't look at every thread that shows up or all the responses when I do read a thread. So limited sample. Disclaimer made, I will say is that I have never witnessed a better example of "calling fire on one's position" than what Sapidus did with this thread. This was like Sapidus smearing him/her/xerself (sorry, I don't know your preferred pronoun) with blood and jumping into a small, shark tank. The way Sapidus presented the story and his/her/xer responses (to other other responses) is Gong Show worthy.

If I were to offer advice I'd say, "when one finds oneself in a hole, put the shovel down." That is, of course, if one wants to get out of the hole....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat




*Apparently, Chicago PD is already walking back portions of the TMZ story....*






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed

What kind of news site is Aazios?  I find it highly suspect due to the ad for ####boy Bingo.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

RoseRed said:


> What kind of news site is Aazios?  I find it highly suspect due to the ad for ####boy Bingo.



What sort of cookies are on your computer that you got that ad?


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> He got beat up all right, but I doubt his story.



I'll bet you $10 right here and now it was a pickup gone wrong.  

Fun Fact:  There's a name for men who go out late at night trolling for a hookup - "vampires".


----------



## RoseRed

PeoplesElbow said:


> What sort of cookies are on your computer that you got that ad?



I don't know!  I clicked on the link and scrolled down after the story and BOOM!  There it was.  

Also, I couldn't find anything about race or MAGA hats in the FOX story.  Did I miss something there?


----------



## Merlin99

Sapidus said:


> Iv'e only liked to six where Trump or MAGA was explicitly mentioned
> 
> There are more at the very bottom link
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-u...mp-supporter-charged-after-punching-protester
> 
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-supporter-arrested-for-assault-at-clinton-event
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/beta-story-c...rump-shirt-attacks-hispanic/story?id=54642028
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...al-palsy-kicked-out-trump-rally-a7403876.html
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2016/11/thi...ches-hispanic-worker-in-the-back-of-the-head/
> 
> http://bangordailynews.com/2016/11/...ounce-alleged-pro-trump-attack-as-hate-crime/
> 
> 
> https://americasvoice.org/trumphatemap/



So the first thing I notice about these links is that only a single one involves a MAGA hat and the single one that does is questionable. And before you start down the "it's the overall Trump hate thing, it isn't",  you specifically went down the MAGA hat road in post 12.


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> all the other MAGA attacks we have seen




Be Specific WHAT Attacks would those be


----------



## truby20

vraiblonde said:


> I'll bet you $10 right here and now it was a pickup gone wrong.
> 
> Fun Fact:  There's a name for men who go out late at night trolling for a hookup - "vampires".



Tell me more about your knowledge of the nightlight of a 30 something celebrity 

Then I'll share my ideas of the life of a middle aged keyboard warrior 

The whole ski mask thing makes no sense, same with the bleach...not saying this is a false flag, he is in the hospital, but we need surveillance or some other proof.


----------



## Dakota

My first thought when hearing this was it is bull#### but I'm jaded and not very trusting.  :shrug:  So... I'll wait.. it is a matter of time before video is released.  There are security cameras EVERYWHERE in that area.


----------



## Hijinx

truby20 said:


> Tell me more about your knowledge of the nightlight of a 30 something celebrity
> 
> Then I'll share my ideas of the life of a middle aged keyboard warrior
> 
> The whole ski mask thing makes no sense, same with the bleach...not saying this is a false flag, he is in the hospital, but we need surveillance or some other proof.



Actually with the temperatures in Chicago I can see where a ski mask would be a thing many would wear.
However I have never seen anyone wear a Maga hat over their ski mask, and if you wore a ski mask it would stand to reason they had on gloves,
How could he tell they were white guys?
Now comes this 2 white guys walking around with a noose already made up and a jug of bleach?

Anyway refresh this story in a week and lets see what the police have found.


----------



## vraiblonde

truby20 said:


> Tell me more about your knowledge of the nightlight of a 30 something celebrity



Oh please.  What do you think he was doing out walking around by himself at 2am in 17* temps?  Couldn't sleep and decided to go for a stroll?



> The whole ski mask thing makes no sense, same with the bleach...



The whole story makes no sense.  That's because it's not true.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> My first thought when hearing this was it is bull#### but I'm jaded and not very trusting.  :shrug:  So... I'll wait.. it is a matter of time before video is released.  There are security cameras EVERYWHERE in that area.



In 24 hours we will never hear another word about this story.  Those palms are being greased even as we speak.

Plus I don't really care because I never heard of this person.  He's just another Hollywood celebretard.


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> Im making an assumption based on these guys wearing Maga hats






Fantasy, Supposition, Innuendo and Unfounded OPINION


----------



## truby20

GURPS said:


> Fantasy, Supposition, Innuendo and Unfounded OPINION



I know you don't care because you're a made up profile, but what if there is a MAGA arrested? don't want to hedge that there isn't a non zero chance this is real? no I guess


----------



## littlelady

truby20 said:


> I know you don't care because you're a made up profile, but what if there is a MAGA arrested? don't want to hedge that there isn't a non zero chance this is real? no I guess



What does your post even mean?


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> John Brennan?  Is that you?


----------



## Merlin99

truby20 said:


> Tell me more about your knowledge of the nightlight of a 30 something celebrity
> 
> Then I'll share my ideas of the life of a middle aged keyboard warrior
> 
> The whole ski mask thing makes no sense, same with the bleach...not saying this is a false flag, he is in the hospital, but we need surveillance or some other proof.



Unlikely to have any proof/surveillance that the attack ever happened.


----------



## warneckutz

Sapidus said:


> Wimps are everywhere.



So you've shown us... You're as weak in the mind as everywhere else.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Name a few.



And he's got nothing and disappears again.


----------



## vraiblonde

Fun times!  Cops can't find anything on the cams that show this guy being attacked.  

AND:

https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/j...harged-homophobic-slurs-streeterville-attack/

Supposedly he went back to his apartment after the "attack", called his manager who called the cops for him, and the rope was still around his neck when police arrived, although not tied in anything resembling a noose.

These suspicious details, however, have not deterred Hollywood and Democrat politicians from expressing their outrage that Donald Trump would go to Chicago at 2am to attack this man.

So!  Will Jussie whatever his name is be charged with making a false complaint and lying to police officers?  Or will this just quietly go away so folks like Stupidus can still growl and keen about "Trump supporters" "attacking" people?


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> Name a few.



Feel free to look at the half dozen links i provided


----------



## Sapidus

Merlin99 said:


> So the first thing I notice about these links is that only a single one involves a MAGA hat and the single one that does is questionable. And before you start down the "it's the overall Trump hate thing, it isn't",  you specifically went down the MAGA hat road in post 12.



They all specifically mentioned Trump, were wearing Trump paraphernalia  or said MAGA during the attack


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> Fun times!  Cops can't find anything on the cams that show this guy being attacked.
> 
> AND:
> 
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/j...harged-homophobic-slurs-streeterville-attack/
> 
> Supposedly he went back to his apartment after the "attack", called his manager who called the cops for him, and the rope was still around his neck when police arrived, although not tied in anything resembling a noose.
> 
> These suspicious details, however, have not deterred Hollywood and Democrat politicians from expressing their outrage that Donald Trump would go to Chicago at 2am to attack this man.
> 
> So!  Will Jussie whatever his name is be charged with making a false complaint and lying to police officers?  Or will this just quietly go away so folks like Stupidus can still growl and keen about "Trump supporters" "attacking" people?





Seems like you have a lot invested in this not being true.   Why are you so quick to blame the victim?

The police have collected multiple surveillance videos.   Maybe you should let them do their job before jumping to conclusions.


Its not unheard of for an actor to contact their lawyer or manager before police to manage the media fall out.


----------



## warneckutz

Sapidus said:


> What an intelligent addition to the conversation.
> 
> 
> You might as well delete your account too if that is the level of discourse you are bringing, *chump*


----------



## Bird Dog

Sapidus said:


> Feel free to look at the half dozen links i provided



Merlin already debunked your list......try again

So the first thing I notice about these links is that only a single one involves a MAGA hat and the single one that does is questionable. And before you start down the "it's the overall Trump hate thing, it isn't", you specifically went down the MAGA hat road in post 12.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Feel free to look at the half dozen links i provided



Did you look at the dozen I posted? Recall I have over 300 more.

Strains credulity.


----------



## mAlice

Sounds like he was the only one out wandering the streets that night.  Maybe he was out having a little fun on the side, and when he got home his SO kicked his ass.



> ...conflicting versions of the incident from Smollett himself, and details reported by the media being outright contradicted by Chicago Police have raised questions about what actually happened.
> 
> Debra Heine noted on the PJ Media last night that police had found surveillance video of Smollett, but had not been able to find video of the alleged assailants.



https://pjmedia.com/trending/shifti...mV8xffFJNKPRMuWfGUkxrn6VgdcUjCccTEngZNYvAurHc


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> Seems like you have a lot invested in this not being true.   Why are you so quick to blame the victim?
> 
> The police have collected multiple surveillance videos.   Maybe you should let them do their job before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> 
> Its not unheard of for an actor to contact their lawyer or manager before police to manage the media fall out.


 Now that, as expected, the story was found to be utter bs,  you going to go find a corner to cry in?


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> Oh please.  What do you think he was doing out walking around by himself at 2am in 17* temps?  Couldn't sleep and decided to go for a stroll?
> 
> The whole story makes no sense.  That's because it's not true.



The article literally has the answer.   He went to Subway and there is video of him getting a sub.


----------



## Sapidus

Bird Dog said:


> Merlin already debunked your list......try again
> 
> So the first thing I notice about these links is that only a single one involves a MAGA hat and the single one that does is questionable. And before you start down the "it's the overall Trump hate thing, it isn't", you specifically went down the MAGA hat road in post 12.



These people either said MAGA, or were wearing MAGA paraphernalia or in two instance were at Pro Trump rally.

physically attacking people based on their politics or appearance


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Now that, as expected, the story was found to be utter bs,  you going to go find a corner to cry in?



He'll just let his alter ego Fishboi take over for a while.


----------



## Sapidus

It's amazing how many of you purport to be experts on the behavior of young gay black celebrities despite being old white nobodies


----------



## Bird Dog

Sapidus said:


> It's amazing how many of you purport to be experts on the behavior of young gay black celebrities despite being old white nobodies



Racist.......


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> It's amazing how many of you purport to be experts on the behavior of young gay black celebrities despite being old white nobodies



Yet, no one has done that. 

What we're saying is, the story is highly suspect, unsupported, changing continually by the accuser, and factually different from what police were told. 

You know - the truth.


----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> Yet, no one has done that.
> 
> What we're saying is, the story is highly suspect, unsupported, changing continually by the accuser, and factually different from what police were told.
> 
> You know - the truth.



... And in all likelihood will turn out to be complete and utter bull####, fabricated by a TDS sufferer!


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> It's amazing how many of you purport to be experts on the behavior of young gay black celebrities despite being old white nobodies



There ya go again...your fascination with gays is...interesting.

What's more amazing is how easily slugs like you still get sucked in to believing these victim hoaxes despite how many have been perpetrated over the last few years.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Yet, no one has done that.
> 
> What we're saying is, the story is highly suspect, unsupported, changing continually by the accuser, and factually different from what police were told.
> 
> You know - the truth.



I'll bet you $10 right here and now it was a pickup gone wrong. -Vrail


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> I'll bet you $10 right here and now it was a pickup gone wrong. -Vrail



Seems as reasonable an assumption as any..considering the circumstances.


----------



## mAlice

hmmm....


----------



## Sapidus

mAlice said:


> hmmm....



Except video clearly shows him in Subway before the attack getting a sandwich.

Jesus    you people are truly disgusting.

Talk about an actual with hunt


----------



## Bird Dog

Sadiddy...

(US, dated, slang, chiefly African American Vernacular) Acting snobbish, arrogant, or superior; uppity; perceived to be trying to associate with a higher social class.


----------



## mAlice

Bird Dog said:


> Sadiddy...
> 
> (US, dated, slang, chiefly African American Vernacular) Acting snobbish, arrogant, or superior; uppity; perceived to be trying to associate with a higher social class.



Or, if you scroll down a little further...


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> It's amazing how many of you purport to be experts on the behavior of young gay black celebrities despite being old white nobodies





you of course are the subject matter expert on gay black dick


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> Except video clearly shows him in Subway before the attack getting a sandwich.



OMG..nooo!!!!..not a sandwich!!


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> you of course are the subject matter expert on gay black dick



Probably why any time a gay topic pops up, he takes it so hard.


----------



## itsbob

Yep,, and hundreds of hours of local video being reviewed all they can find is him, by himself, coming out of SUBWAY.. no evidence of an attack or the other two people.


----------



## mAlice

Gilligan said:


> OMG..nooo!!!!..not a sandwich!!



I used to drink.  Leave the club, get food.  That's what most people do when they leave the bar.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> I used to drink.  Leave the club, get food.  That's what most people do when they leave the bar.



Perkins after Nokelby's!


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Perkins after Nokelby's!



oh heck yeah...many times.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Perkins after Nokelby's!



I went to Nokelby's one time before they closed.  Saw an awesome cover band.  They did Beatles "Come Together" like nobody's business.  Can't remember the name of the band.  That was back when I lived closer to Raspberries than Nokelby's.


----------



## Gilligan

mAlice said:


> I went to Nokelby's one time before they closed.  .



We were working a project in a secure facility back in the Wildwood mess for a while in the late 80s and early 90s. When we'd spill out of there at the end of the day, bunch of us made straight for Nokleby's ..pretty much every day.  We had some Brits on the project..I blame them. ;-)


----------



## mAlice

Gilligan said:


> Brits on the project..I blame them. ;-)



My hubby has been known to blame the Brits, too.  He spent a good deal of time with them on Ascension Island.  They drank a lot of beer and went shark fishing.


----------



## Gilligan

mAlice said:


> My hubby has been known to blame the Brits, too.  He spent a good deal of time with them on Ascension Island.  They drank a lot of beer and went shark fishing.



We never went shark fishing, so...

Scots are worse. I needed a liver transplant after working with a bunch of them over a three-week period in Denmark last year.


----------



## mAlice

Gilligan said:


> We never went shark fishing, so...
> 
> Scots are worse. I needed a liver transplant after working with a bunch of them over a three-week period in Denmark last year.



You need to hang out with some Icelanders.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> I'll bet you $10 right here and now it was a pickup gone wrong. -Vrail


And?  She's saying that the given story is false.


----------



## warneckutz

Sapidus said:


> It's amazing how many of you purport to be experts on the behavior of young gay black celebrities despite being old white nobodies



Your fascination with barack osama is well documented, you don't have to play it down.


----------



## Sapidus

If only you wanna be Matlocks and armchair experts used your skepticism to explain Trumps behavior toward russia and his 6 close associates indicted or in Jail we wouldn't have a criminal for a president.

Instead you are only skeptical of a black man who spent the night in the hospital due to his injuries.


Doesnt that give you pause?


What is wrong with you that those are your priorities and knee jerk reactions


----------



## Sapidus

warneckutz said:


> Your fascination with barack osama is well documented, you don't have to play it down.



IS that supposed to be clever word play?   Wasn't Obama the president under which Osama was captured and killed

Are the steroids shrinking your brain as well as your balls?


----------



## vraiblonde

A clue:


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> A clue:
> 
> View attachment 126858



So what more than half the country feels that way?

Is this breaking news?


----------



## vraiblonde

At some point we should understand that actors, you know, _act_.  And right now Jussie Smollett is acting like an innocent victim who was beaten up on the streets of Chicago by unidentified thugs who support President Trump.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> So what more than half the country feels that way?
> 
> Is this breaking news?



Stay classy, left freaks.   Makes the silly nicknames we made up for ole Barry Momjeans look like something gleaned from children's books.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> his 6 close associates indicted or in Jail



List them please. Thanks.


----------



## Sapidus

Gilligan said:


> Stay classy, left freaks.   Makes the silly nicknames we made up for ole Barry Momjeans look like something gleaned from children's books.



HAHA   Yeah those hilarious and kid friendly effigies you guys burned in the streets and nooses .

You guys are such kidders


----------



## Sapidus

Gilligan said:


> List them please. Thanks.



Why can't you read a paper or watch the news?


----------



## officeguy

Whoever created that story just couldn't resist the temptation to put it on really thick. The whole thing is just too theatrical.


----------



## vraiblonde

officeguy said:


> Whoever created that story just couldn't resist the temptation to put it on really thick. The whole thing is just too theatrical.



That's Hollywood for ya.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> Why can't you read a paper or watch the news?



Why can't you stop lying?  Back up your - YOUR - assertion, short bus.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> HAHA   Yeah those hilarious and kid friendly effigies you guys burned in the streets and nooses .



Links?


----------



## Sapidus

Gilligan said:


> Links?



I'm not responsible for your lack of education


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> I'm not responsible for your lack of education



You've never understood how this works. atonhead:  You make an assertion, you back it up...or abandon it. Since you tell so many lies, nobody believes a single thing that you assert..  Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## Yooper

Gilligan said:


> You've never understood how this works. atonhead:  You make an assertion, you back it up...or abandon it. Since you tell so many lies, nobody believes a single thing that you assert..  Pretty simple stuff.



Absolutely amazing in that it never fails when these Sapidus, Transporter, etc. stories fall through (rather easily, too) their response is to immediately deflect to another issue, go _ad hominum_, and to try to employ the "well, what about" ploy.

Can't decide whether it speaks to the lack of substance in their movement or between the ears (or both).

In any event, it's actually quite sad. Such a waste of resources.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Midnightrider

Gilligan said:


> You've never understood how this works. atonhead:  You make an assertion, you back it up...or abandon it. Since you tell so many lies, nobody believes a single thing that you assert..  Pretty simple stuff.



Now that’s some funny #### right there. Mo, the king of the abandoned assertion


----------



## Sapidus

Gilligan said:


> You've never understood how this works. atonhead:  You make an assertion, you back it up...or abandon it. Since you tell so many lies, nobody believes a single thing that you assert..  Pretty simple stuff.



Both of the things i mentioned are common knowledge to anyone that isn't in a coma.

I'm sorry you continue to be ignorant.

When are you gonna back up your assertion yesterday that thousands of people are killed by immigrants every year?


----------



## Merlin99

Sapidus said:


> I'm not responsible for your lack of education



It's not that no one believes you, but you do have a penchant for embellishment.


----------



## Dupontster

I had doubts from the beginning.. Funny now the police can't find ANYTHING on the cameras where it took place.


----------



## Grumpy

Gilligan said:


> We had some Brits on the project..I blame them. ;-)



I worked with a bunch of Brit engineers from ESA one spring and summer, went out with them once..that was enough. One too many toasts "For the Queen!!!"


----------



## Dupontster

https://www.westernjournal.com/herm...nwJ1TP-XoDv38aLnabW586tb_5egduXZZfsezY042Pq0w


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> I worked with a bunch of Brit engineers from ESA one spring and summer, went out with them once..that was enough. One too many toasts "For the Queen!!!"




Ru Paul?


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> Ru Paul?



I said Engineer, not Felilitator.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> If only you wanna be Matlocks and armchair experts used your skepticism to explain Trumps behavior toward russia and his 6 close associates indicted or in Jail we wouldn't have a criminal for a president.
> 
> Instead you are only skeptical of a black man who spent the night in the hospital due to his injuries.
> 
> 
> Doesnt that give you pause?
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you that those are your priorities and knee jerk reactions


We are waiting on the evidence against Trump.

We are waiting on corroboration of this story. 

Neither seems likely to be forthcoming, thus our continued skepticism on both subjects you are trying to tie together.


----------



## warneckutz

Sapidus said:


> IS that supposed to be clever word play?   Wasn't Obama the president under which Osama was captured and killed
> 
> Are the steroids shrinking your brain as well as your balls?



You and your fascination with men ... you silly slappy.


----------



## Pete

2am in Chicago, Trump supporters?  This is a case of someone tossing or offering to toss the wrong salad.


----------



## Bonehead

Too bad the perps had some self control...they could have performed a great service.


----------



## BOP

truby20 said:


> Tell me more about your knowledge of the nightlight of a 30 something celebrity
> 
> Then I'll share my ideas of the life of a middle aged keyboard warrior
> 
> The whole ski mask thing makes no sense, same with the bleach...not saying this is a false flag, he is in the hospital, but we need surveillance or some other proof.



A lot of that knowledge became public thanks in part to hiz honor, the late, unlamented Marion Barry.


----------



## GURPS

Sapidus said:


> ....   explain Trumps behavior toward russia




Trump a Billionaire a spy for Russia        for what fantasy reason 





Sapidus said:


> and his 6 close associates indicted or in Jail




for PROCESS Crimes  ...   NOTHING related to ANYTHING Trump did 




Sapidus said:


> we wouldn't have a criminal for a president.



be specific, what has Trump been convicted of


----------



## SamSpade

truby20 said:


> The whole ski mask thing makes no sense, same with the bleach...not saying this is a false flag, he is in the hospital, but we need surveillance or some other proof.



More and more - it makes little sense.

Two guys in ski masks and gloves - but somehow identified as white - happened to be strolling around this area  in Chicago right north
of the Loop (been there - it's wonderful) at 2am carrying bleach and a rope - happened upon a guy who stars in a show they've likely never seen
and who apparently is walking in sub-zero weather with no head covering or anything - thump him, beat him and insult him - but then leave him.
Jussie is so severely wounded - that he walks home and calls his manager who tells him to call the police and later they go to the hospital.
He gives his story - and later adds details implicating Trump supporters, a guy he's clearly hated online for at least 8 years and has made videos
and Tweets that are - well - nasty about him.

I'm amazed these guys SOMEHOW knew he was out for a sandwich that time of night. Because according to his report, they didn't know it 
was HIM right away, somehow they recognized him.

No, story sounds lame. Whatever really happened, at least part of his story is sheer bull####.


----------



## vraiblonde

What happened is that he went cruising and picked up a guy on the street, who he then brought home.  The guy beat him and probably robbed him as well, then took off.  Can't call the cops because of the publicity, so he called his manager (this is established fact; he did not call the police, he called his manager and the manager called the police), who concocted this "Trump people beat me up" story, and then called the police once they got their story straight.

Why would he still have the rope around his neck when police arrived?  Answer:  it was a prop.  "See??  They tried to lynch me!  Those Trump people, because I'm a gay black man and everybody knows that Trump people want to kill gays and black people!!"

There is nothing about this person's story that sounds even remotely plausible, which is a pretty good sign he made it up.


----------



## gemma_rae

Sapidus said:


> Instead you are only skeptical of a black *man* who spent the night in the hospital due to his injuries



I had no idea he identified as a man.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> What happened is that he went cruising and picked up a guy on the street, who he then brought home.  The guy beat him and probably robbed him as well, then took off.  Can't call the cops because of the publicity, so he called his manager (this is established fact; he did not call the police, he called his manager and the manager called the police), who concocted this "Trump people beat me up" story, and then called the police once they got their story straight.
> 
> Why would he still have the rope around his neck when police arrived?  Answer:  it was a prop.  "See??  They tried to lynch me!  Those Trump people, because I'm a gay black man and everybody knows that Trump people want to kill gays and black people!!"
> 
> There is nothing about this person's story that sounds even remotely plausible, which is a pretty good sign he made it up.





I'm going to assign this a pretty high confidence rating, call it +90%. While the random homophobe racists roaming the subzero streets of Chicago with some bleach and a rope hoping that some random gay black guy might cross their path gets a less than 20% confidence. I'm going to assume that the rope was brought by whomever was visiting him and the liquid was used to clean up any evidence of such a visitor to his room/


----------



## Hijinx

Police release picture of suspects.

https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019...f-interest-in-alleged-jussie-smollett-attack/


----------



## Sapidus

Bonehead said:


> Too bad the perps had some self control...they could have performed a great service.



This is the exact problem with Trump supporters.

Someone will make a statement like this and no one cares to denounce it.   Just like you claim to not be racist but don't mind when Hijinx or other on here proudly proclaim their racism.

Is it any wonder most people see all Trump supporters as racists ?

Disgusting


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> I'm going to assign this a pretty high confidence rating, call it +90%. While the random homophobe racists roaming the subzero streets of Chicago with some bleach and a rope hoping that some random gay black guy might cross their path gets a less than 20% confidence. I'm going to assume that the rope was brought by whomever was visiting him and the liquid was used to clean up any evidence of such a visitor to his room/



Random homophobe racists who watch _Empire _and recognize this character at 2am on the street when he's presumably bundled up against the below freezing cold, no less.


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> Random homophobe racists who watch _Empire _and recognize this character at 2am on the street when he's presumably bundled up against the below freezing cold, no less.



Did you miss the part where he has been receiving death threats at work?   It is possible the two things are connected and these lunatics are stalking him.

Why do you continue to malign someone who was attacked while not even having a full understanding of the situation?


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> What happened is that he went cruising and picked up a guy on the street, who he then brought home.  The guy beat him and probably robbed him as well, then took off.  Can't call the cops because of the publicity, so he called his manager (this is established fact; he did not call the police, he called his manager and the manager called the police), who concocted this "Trump people beat me up" story, and then called the police once they got their story straight.
> 
> Why would he still have the rope around his neck when police arrived?  Answer:  it was a prop.  "See??  They tried to lynch me!  Those Trump people, because I'm a gay black man and everybody knows that Trump people want to kill gays and black people!!"
> 
> There is nothing about this person's story that sounds even remotely plausible, which is a pretty good sign he made it up.



I think it was a drug deal gone bad... He wouldn't give up his cell phone to the police... Prob had the "meetup" in his messaging.


----------



## mAlice

> Empire actor Jussie Smollett is reportedly *refusing to turn over his cell phone to law enforcement* as they continue to investigate an alleged attack against him early Tuesday morning.
> ABC 7 reporter Rob Elgas said Wednesday that while Chicago police confirmed *Smollett and his manager Brandon Moore told investigators that they were on the phone during the attack, the call has yet to be independently verified because the actor won’t give them his cell.*



https://www.breitbart.com/entertain...07XlHlg21lhElF525NQRmem7cI-VRLBuKQc56bByvv2ws


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Did you miss the part where he has been receiving death threats at work?   It is possible the two things are connected and these lunatics are stalking him.
> 
> Why do you continue to malign someone who was attacked while not even having a full understanding of the situation?



Lots of things are possible.

That this was two racist homophobic Trump supporters is certainly possible, just incredibly improbable.


----------



## Sapidus

mAlice said:


> https://www.breitbart.com/entertain...07XlHlg21lhElF525NQRmem7cI-VRLBuKQc56bByvv2ws



Who actually reads Breitbart?  Good god


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Who actually reads Breitbart?  Good god



Did you ever look at that list of a dozen false reports of conservatives acting like racist or homophobic people?  Would you like the other 300+?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Lots of things are possible.
> 
> That this was two racist homophobic Trump supporters is certainly possible, just incredibly improbable.



As was a lying  fraud of a conman becoming president but here we are.

I'd much rather err on the side of caution when dealing with someone who was clearly attacked, raped, or victimized.


The fact that all of you are more skeptical about a black gay man who was clearly attacked versus a fraud of a white businessman is very telling


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Did you ever look at that list of a dozen false reports of conservatives acting like racist or homophobic people?  Would you like the other 300+?



I did.

Did you look at my list?   What is your point?   It proves anything is possible and you should reserve judgement for someone who clearly had injuries


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> I think it was a drug deal gone bad... He wouldn't give up his cell phone to the police... Prob had the "meetup" in his messaging.



I'll go for that, too.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> As was a lying  fraud of a conman becoming president but here we are.
> 
> I'd much rather err on the side of caution when dealing with someone who was clearly attacked, raped, or victimized.
> 
> 
> The fact that all of you are more skeptical about a black gay man who was clearly attacked versus a fraud of a white businessman is very telling



Still looking for a reason to believe this guy was attacked by racist homophobic Trump supporters.  None seem forthcoming.

I'm pretty skeptical of Trump, but I'm still looking for a reason to believe he conspired with Russia.  No reason seems forthcoming.


See, that's the way I look at things - I try to find the facts.  You should try it some time.  Probably you'll find out the world is spherical (more or less), and that will change how you see everything.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> I did.
> 
> Did you look at my list?   What is your point?   It proves anything is possible and you should reserve judgement for someone who clearly had injuries



And my 300+ vs. your six proves which one is more likely when the claim is racism and homophobia, and there's no evidence of any such thing.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> And my 300+ vs. your six proves which one is more likely when the claim is racism and homophobia, and there's no evidence of any such thing.



Idiot.

I liked to dozens more and you failed to post 300 events.

racism and Homophobia is on the rise in this country since Trumps election.  We have the data that shows it.    Stop making excuses for being a bigot


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> I think it was a drug deal gone bad... He wouldn't give up his cell phone to the police... Prob had the "meetup" in his messaging.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Still looking for a reason to believe this guy was attacked by racist homophobic Trump supporters.  None seem forthcoming.
> 
> I'm pretty skeptical of Trump, but I'm still looking for a reason to believe he conspired with Russia.  No reason seems forthcoming.
> 
> 
> See, that's the way I look at things - I try to find the facts.  You should try it some time.  Probably you'll find out the world is spherical (more or less), and that will change how you see everything.



Why not just believe the victim until shown proof otherwise?

Why not believe the woman who's aged she saw the two men before the attack?


Why are yo skeptical about the veracity of the claims of a young gay black man but swallow all of Trumps lies, dodges and deceptions hook line and sinker?


----------



## mAlice

Some of the comments,  ...

https://twitter.com/AJGuglielmi/sta...f-interest-in-alleged-jussie-smollett-attack/


----------



## vraiblonde

Sapidus said:


> Why not just believe the victim until shown proof otherwise?



Because in this country the accused is innocent until proven guilty.  It's not up to the defense to prove innocence; it's up to the prosecution to prove guilt.

They probably didn't teach you that in Socialist school.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> Some of the comments,  ...
> 
> https://twitter.com/AJGuglielmi/sta...f-interest-in-alleged-jussie-smollett-attack/


----------



## Sapidus

vraiblonde said:


> Because in this country the accused is innocent until proven guilty.  It's not up to the defense to prove innocence; it's up to the prosecution to prove guilt.
> 
> They probably didn't teach you that in Socialist school.



Where are these "accused"?   You can believe a victim and not blame a specific person especially since there is no named perpetrator yet

Do you even listen to the insanity you spew?


----------



## RoseRed

Sapidus said:


> Where are these "accused"?   You can believe a victim and not blame a specific person especially since there is no named perpetrator yet
> 
> Do you even listen to the insanity you spew?



What are your thoughts on Sotterley, child support and portable classrooms?


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Idiot.
> 
> I liked to dozens more and you failed to post 300 events.
> 
> racism and Homophobia is on the rise in this country since Trumps election.  We have the data that shows it.    Stop making excuses for being a bigot



Racism and homophobia are NOT on the rise.  Claims of racism and homophobia are on the rise.  Those are two very different things.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Why not just believe the victim until shown proof otherwise?
> 
> Why not believe the woman who's aged she saw the two men before the attack?
> 
> 
> Why are yo skeptical about the veracity of the claims of a young gay black man but swallow all of Trumps lies, dodges and deceptions hook line and sinker?



I don't believe those things because they are highly improbable to be what the story is.

Maybe he was attacked.  I don't deny that's pretty probable to happen in the third largest city in the United States at 2 AM when you're out alone and unarmed.

What I don't believe is that it was two guys in Trump-supporting hats who were saying their attack was for racist and/or homophobic reasons.


----------



## glhs837

Sapidus said:


> Idiot.
> 
> I liked to dozens more and you failed to post 300 events.
> 
> racism and Homophobia is on the rise in this country since Trumps election.  We have the data that shows it.    Stop making excuses for being a bigot




So, I looked at tit and discussed it. Thats reported "attacks". Not verified, so it's worthless. Is that thing vetted beyond the initial reports? If not, then it means nothing. 

And about the alleged suspects. These are not suspects, just the only people they managed to find anywhere remotely nearby during the time in question. 



> “They could have been the perpetrators, they could have been witnesses, they could have been complete bystanders who didn’t see the incident at all,” Guglielmi said. “There are still a lot more cameras that we have to look at. It’s almost like a digital puzzle. You have to put all of those pieces together and kind of watch them at the same time.”





So, we have no facts verifying the attack. We know he got hurt, there are medical records confirming that. Everything else is open to question. We don't blindly believe his because the probability of what he says happening actually happening is pretty low. As we have said repeatedly, do you believe that some bleach and rope toting racist homophobes, who somehow watch a show based on successful black people who accept a gay black singer also just happen to be roaming around downtown Chicago at 2am looking for random black gays to attack. And these magically lucky racist homophobes who just happen to enjoy a show almost designed to be unwatchable by racist homophobes just happen to stumble across this guy. 

Sorry, but like killer cops, the incidence of racist homophobes in the general population is pretty low. So thats why we doubt his story.


----------



## SamSpade

glhs837 said:


> And these magically lucky racist homophobes who just happen to enjoy a show almost designed to be unwatchable by racist homophobes just happen to stumble across this guy.



And no one else. Or does this kind of thing happen all the time in Chicago?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Racism and homophobia are NOT on the rise.  Claims of racism and homophobia are on the rise.  Those are two very different things.



LIAR

These types of crimes are also notoriously under reported   

Educate yourself

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/13/us/hate-crimes-fbi-2017.html


----------



## Sapidus

glhs837 said:


> So, I looked at tit and discussed it. Thats reported "attacks". Not verified, so it's worthless. Is that thing vetted beyond the initial reports? If not, then it means nothing.
> 
> And about the alleged suspects. These are not suspects, just the only people they managed to find anywhere remotely nearby during the time in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we have no facts verifying the attack. We know he got hurt, there are medical records confirming that. Everything else is open to question. We don't blindly believe his because the probability of what he says happening actually happening is pretty low. As we have said repeatedly, do you believe that some bleach and rope toting racist homophobes, who somehow watch a show based on successful black people who accept a gay black singer also just happen to be roaming around downtown Chicago at 2am looking for random black gays to attack. And these magically lucky racist homophobes who just happen to enjoy a show almost designed to be unwatchable by racist homophobes just happen to stumble across this guy.
> 
> Sorry, but like killer cops, the incidence of racist homophobes in the general population is pretty low. So thats why we doubt his story.



More like " we don't want to admit that Trump has emboldened Racists and homophobes with his rhetoric and we need the votes of those idiots so we don't want to be too harsh on them for their bigotry."

Just like you guys don't care when posters on here make blatantly racist remarks and proudly admit they are racist


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> LIAR
> 
> These types of crimes are also notoriously under reported
> 
> Educate yourself
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/13/us/hate-crimes-fbi-2017.html



You give me a link to a list of reported crimes to show me that the crime rates are being reported higher.  That's what I said, so I'm not sure your point.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> You give me a link to a list of reported crimes to show me that the crime rates are being reported higher.  That's what I said, so I'm not sure your point.



So like our president you disbelieve the FBI?   are they is inflating these numbers or are they inept and cant determine whether these are real cases ?

Again, why are you so skeptical about everything except Donald Trump?

What is wrong with you?


----------



## gemma_rae

Sapidus said:


> LIAR
> 
> These types of crimes are also notoriously under reported
> 
> Educate yourself
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/13/us/hate-crimes-fbi-2017.html



Honorable Bored Mommy,

Your Honor, I move to strike the testimony of Sap I. Dus, and find said witness hostile and a less than credible subject matter expert. 

Thank You.


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> More like " we don't want to admit that Trump has emboldened Racists and homophobes with his rhetoric and we need the votes of those idiots so we don't want to be too harsh on them for their bigotry."
> 
> Just like you guys don't care when posters on here make blatantly racist remarks and proudly admit they are racist



Trump emboldens racists and homophobes.....how, exactly?

Was it when he signed an executive order supporting HBCU?  _"With this executive order, we will make HBCUs a priority in the White House — an absolute priority," Trump said._

Is it that Trump supports vouchers for school choice - which would impact 90% more black people than white people?

Is it the historically low unemployment rate for black people - lower than ever before recorded?

What exactly does he do to embolden racists and homophobes?


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> So like our president you disbelieve the FBI?   are they is inflating these numbers or are they inept and cant determine whether these are real cases ?
> 
> Again, why are you so skeptical about everything except Donald Trump?
> 
> What is wrong with you?



As I've told you many times, I'm skeptical of Donald Trump.  Why can't you take me at my words?


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> As I've told you many times, I'm skeptical of Donald Trump.  Why can't you take me at my words?



Because you continually deride Obama and Clinton and never criticize Trump.

It is clear Trump is inept, a fraud and a lair yet you still continue to support him.


----------



## Sapidus

This_person said:


> Trump emboldens racists and homophobes.....how, exactly?
> 
> Was it when he signed an executive order supporting HBCU?  _"With this executive order, we will make HBCUs a priority in the White House — an absolute priority," Trump said._
> 
> Is it that Trump supports vouchers for school choice - which would impact 90% more black people than white people?
> 
> Is it the historically low unemployment rate for black people - lower than ever before recorded?
> 
> What exactly does he do to embolden racists and homophobes?





Jesus you are delusional.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> Jesus you are delusional.


  you and that irony thing....


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Because you continually deride Obama and Clinton and never criticize Trump.
> 
> It is clear Trump is inept, a fraud and a lair yet you still continue to support him.



Trump - the guy I've said should be impeached - I never criticize him?  Are you sure?


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> Jesus you are delusional.



So, how is it that he emboldens them?  Please provide the quote or specific action you believe makes this true.


----------



## kom526

I think somebody forgot the "safe word" and the  got a bit out of hand.


----------



## glhs837

kom526 said:


> I think somebody forgot the "*safe word*" and the  got a bit out of hand.





"dont rob me"


----------



## mAlice

*Smollett Neighbor Claims She Spotted ‘Redneck’ with Rope*



https://www.breitbart.com/entertain...QC80KeJF2CrATGPB8pidX_FLDh0CWsP6ob6eY4n-rf97A


----------



## glhs837

mAlice said:


> https://www.breitbart.com/entertain...QC80KeJF2CrATGPB8pidX_FLDh0CWsP6ob6eY4n-rf97A





Well, thats  certainly convenient.


----------



## Merlin99

This_person said:


> Trump emboldens racists and homophobes.....how, exactly?
> 
> Was it when he signed an executive order supporting HBCU?  _"With this executive order, we will make HBCUs a priority in the White House — an absolute priority," Trump said._
> 
> Is it that Trump supports vouchers for school choice - which would impact 90% more black people than white people?
> 
> Is it the historically low unemployment rate for black people - lower than ever before recorded?
> 
> *What exactly does he do to embolden racists and homophobes? *



He gives the MAGA hats


----------



## Sapidus

Merlin99 said:


> He gives the MAGA hats



You mean beside make fun of the disabled?   Sexually harass women?  Call other countries with darker skinned peoples "S***holes, ban trans people from the military, not recognize and muslim holidays or LGBT days as has been the custom of the White House.


When NAZI's marched in Charlottesville he called them very fine people.

During his campaign he appealed to every lunatic racist fringe to secure as many votes as possible.   


Not to mention his role as the lead psychopath of the birther movement.


That is skimming the surface


----------



## This_person

Sapidus said:


> You mean beside make fun of the disabled?



Never happened.  That's a blatant lie in context.



> Sexually harass women?



Nothing to do with racism or homophobia



> Call other countries with darker skinned peoples "S***holes



Now, did he say that they're sh1tholes because of the darker-skinned people, (as in did he call ALL countries primarily made up of darker-skinned {darker than who?} "sh1tholes", or did he call actual sh1tholes sh1tholes?), or did you read into what he said by assuming he meant darker-skinned people and nothing else?



> ban trans people from the military,



Which, of course, you've repeatedly had explained to you is a logistics thing, not a discrimination thing.  Like a diabetic (or, is he a diabeticist?)



> not recognize and muslim holidays or LGBT days as has been the custom of the White House.



Which, again, has nothing to do with racism or homophobia (which was the question).  And, "not recognizing" was pretty common up until a decade ago or so.



> When NAZI's marched in Charlottesville he called them very fine people.



Again, a blatant lie.  He said that there were fine people on both side of the disagreement, not that Nazis are fine people.



> During his campaign he appealed to every lunatic racist fringe to secure as many votes as possible.



Which is your subjective opinion, not even close to reality.  And, not even close to anything to do with racism or homophobia.



> Not to mention his role as the lead psychopath of the birther movement.



Again, nothing to do with the racism or homophobia question.



> That is skimming the surface



No, what that is consists of a horribly biased and blatantly inaccurate view of things, most of which you report never happened and/or has nothing to do with the question.  

Sorry, not even a good try.


----------



## Gilligan

Sapidus said:


> You mean beside make fun of the disabled?   Sexually harass women?  Call other countries with darker skinned peoples "S***holes, ban trans people from the military, not recognize and muslim holidays or LGBT days as has been the custom of the White House.
> 
> 
> When NAZI's marched in Charlottesville he called them very fine people.
> 
> During his campaign he appealed to every lunatic racist fringe to secure as many votes as possible.
> 
> 
> Not to mention his role as the lead psychopath of the birther movement.



Whew! So many lies and gross distortions in one post. You going for some kind of record, shortbus?  Why do you lie so much? It's obviously pathological.


----------



## SamSpade

This_person said:


> Now, did he say that they're sh1tholes because of the darker-skinned people, (as in did he call ALL countries primarily made up of darker-skinned



This was SPECIFICALLY in reference to TPS nations - temporary protected status - where we decide how many people we take in from countries
which are so bad, they pose a danger to those here - to go back. Either an environmental disaster, war-ridden, and so forth.

Maybe a better word might be "hell-hole" but the point is the same - they're coming here because their home isn't fit for people to live in.
Hence, temporary protected status. If their home WASN'T a ####hole, there'd be no reason to give it to them, would there?





> Again, a blatant lie.  He said that there were fine people on both side of the disagreement, not that Nazis are fine people.



So I suppose the rest of us can say, see, he called those Antifa TERRORISTS "fine people". But the fact is, not everyone on either side
fits into either category. Leave it to the left to completely distort what was said.




> Sorry, not even a good try.



No, since we've covered all this before.


----------



## SamSpade

Gilligan said:


> Whew! So many lies and gross distortions in one post. You going for some kind of record, shortbus?  Why do you lie so much? It's obviously pathological.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> What are your thoughts on Sotterley, child support and portable classrooms?


----------



## Merlin99

Sapidus said:


> You mean beside make fun of the disabled? You've been shown here a number of times that this wasn't real, it's only in your head that it happened.  Sexually harass women? You say harassed, I say they were trying to get ahead. All of those women that Harvey slept with, the same thing. They decided that their virtues were negotiable. Call other countries with darker skinned peoples "S***holes, I've been to several of them, it wouldn't matter if they were populated by albinos their still ####holes ban trans people from the military, yes he did, they've not been allowed in prior to this either it was a going away present from BO on his way out that was stopped before it went into effect not recognize and muslim holidays or LGBT days as has been the custom of the White House.He didn't recognize any Sikh or Buddhist holidays either, probably because he's not Muslim, LGBT, Sikh or Buddhist.
> 
> 
> When NAZI's marched in Charlottesville he called them very fine people. He said that the Proud Boys as well as the counter protesters had some very fine people in it, he did not say that either group was entirely made up of fine people. Both sides had some #######s.
> 
> During his campaign he appealed to every lunatic racist fringe to secure as many votes as possible.   He's the president of all of the country D's, R's ANTIFA and the other lunatic fringe groups.
> 
> Not to mention his role as the lead psychopath of the birther movement.
> 
> 
> That is skimming the surface



And the last point doesn't really apply to the conversation


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


>



I think I'm on iggy.


----------



## Hijinx

Sapidus said:


> You mean beside make fun of the disabled?   Sexually harass women?  Call other countries with darker skinned peoples "S***holes, ban trans people from the military, not recognize and muslim holidays or LGBT days as has been the custom of the White House.
> 
> 
> When NAZI's marched in Charlottesville he called them very fine people.
> 
> During his campaign he appealed to every lunatic racist fringe to secure as many votes as possible.
> 
> 
> Not to mention his role as the lead psychopath of the birther movement.
> 
> 
> That is skimming the surface



Bullsh*t from a fugging lunatic. You need to have the sh*t skimmed off your brain.
Or at least have it pumped out like pumping out a septic tank once in a while.


----------



## WingsOfGold

Sapidus said:


> You mean beside make fun of the disabled?   Sexually harass women?  Call other countries with darker skinned peoples "S***holes, ban trans people from the military, not recognize and muslim holidays or LGBT days as has been the custom of the White House.
> 
> 
> When NAZI's marched in Charlottesville he called them very fine people.
> 
> During his campaign he appealed to every lunatic racist fringe to secure as many votes as possible.
> 
> 
> Not to mention his role as the lead psychopath of the birther movement.
> 
> 
> That is skimming the surface



I recall the inept pos boy obama making fun of special Olympics.

Some like to brag about grabbing pussy, others such as yourself like to grab dicks. It's all skin, right?


----------



## Pete

Sapidus said:


> Idiot.
> 
> I liked to dozens more and you failed to post 300 events.
> 
> racism and Homophobia is on the rise in this country since Trumps election.  We have the data that shows it.    Stop making excuses for being a bigot


Racism and homophobia is on the rise since Obama was elected and created the worst race relations in modern history.


----------



## Midnightrider

Pete said:


> Racism and homophobia is on the rise since Obama was elected and created the worst race relations in modern history.



Now that’s funny.


----------



## RoseRed

Midnightrider said:


> Now that’s funny.


----------



## Hijinx

Midnightrider said:


> Now that’s funny.



No. It's fact. And if you get your nose out of his butt you would know it.


----------



## Midnightrider

Hijinx said:


> No. It's fact. And if you get your nose out of his butt you would know it.



I refer you to the USA prior to the civil rights movement.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Midnightrider said:


> I refer you to the USA prior to the civil rights movement.



Pete did say modern history,  it depends on your definition of modern history.  

I consider modern history to be 1980 and beyond because I was born in 1974 and didn't know much of what was going on or personally remember much before then.

I am sure there are people that consider modern history post Y2K.


----------



## TCROW

There is an official definition of modern history:



			
				OED said:
			
		

> modern history
> modern history
> ▸ noun [mass noun] history up to the present day, from some arbitrary point taken to represent the end of the Middle Ages. In some contexts it may be contrasted with ‘ancient’ rather than ‘medieval’ history, and start (for example) from the fall of the Western Roman Empire.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Modern history versus current history?


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Ru Paul?



Freddy Mercury


----------



## vraiblonde

But wait!  There's more!



Fought off two attackers and saved his sammich!  Woot!


----------



## Kyle

Typical Democrat hoax.


----------



## NextJen

vraiblonde said:


> Fought off two attackers and saved his sammich! Woot!



I could believe that if it was a Jersey Mike's sub.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

vraiblonde said:


> But wait!  There's more!
> 
> 
> 
> Fought off two attackers and saved his sammich!  Woot!



Does he have the noose around his neck?


----------



## warneckutz

Sapidus said:


> You mean beside make fun of the disabled?   Sexually harass women?  Call other countries with darker skinned peoples "S***holes, ban trans people from the military, not recognize and muslim holidays or LGBT days as has been the custom of the White House.
> 
> 
> When NAZI's marched in Charlottesville he called them very fine people.
> 
> During his campaign he appealed to every lunatic racist fringe to secure as many votes as possible.
> 
> 
> Not to mention his role as the lead psychopath of the birther movement.
> 
> 
> That is skimming the surface



Damn... you little twerps will twist anything around just to find something to cry about.


----------



## CPUSA

Sapidus said:


> This is the exact problem with Trump supporters.
> 
> Is it any wonder most people see all Trump supporters as racists ?
> 
> Disgusting


Only bigoted racists such as yourself see ALL Trump supporters as racist.


----------



## CPUSA

Sapidus said:


> Why do you continue to malign someone who was attacked while not even having a full understanding of the situation?


Why do you continue to promote this lie while not even having a full understanding that it's all a hoax?


----------



## CPUSA

Sapidus said:


> Why not just believe the victim until shown proof otherwise?
> Because your ilk constantly lie about EVERYTHING
> Why not believe the woman who's aged she saw the two men before the attack?
> Because your ilk constantly lie about EVERYTHING
> 
> Why are yo skeptical about the veracity of the claims of a young gay black man but swallow all of Trumps lies, dodges and deceptions hook line and sinker? Because your ilk constantly lie about EVERYTHING



Stop lying about everything.


----------



## Bird Dog

Jussie Smollett’s neighbors cast doubt on his attack story
					

Chicago police said Sunday that Smollett has yet to turn over data from his cell phone to verify that he was on the phone with his music manager when he was allegedly attacked.




					nypost.com
				





Meanwhile, Chicago police said Sunday that Smollett has yet to turn over data from his cellphone to verify that he was on the phone with his music manager, Brandon Moore, when he was allegedly attacked.

Moore has said he heard Smollett’s assailants shout a “racial slur” and the words “MAGA country,” an apparent reference to President Trump’s “Make America Great Again” slogan.

“We have no reason to doubt the statements, but for a criminal investigation, we need to independently confirm the phone records,” Chicago police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said.

“We offered to take the phone to download the data and he expressed he couldn’t be without his phone for several hours.”


----------



## Hijinx

It's pretty much an assumed fact that he is lying.
He should get charged with filing a false report ,but he has that Melanin immunity.


----------



## Monello

warneckutz said:


> Damn... you little twerps will twist anything around just to find something to cry about.


And they are so good at doing that.  Their motto should be Twist & Shout.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> “We offered to take the phone to download the data and he expressed he couldn’t be without his phone for several hours.”



You can see that it's very important to him to bring his attackers to justice.  Not important enough to be without his phone for a few hours, but important nonetheless.


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> You can see that it's very important to him to bring his attackers to justice.  Not important enough to be without his phone for a few hours, but important nonetheless.


I wonder if he's seeking treatment for the addiction he clearly has.


----------



## TCROW

Bird Dog said:


> Jussie Smollett’s neighbors cast doubt on his attack story
> 
> 
> Chicago police said Sunday that Smollett has yet to turn over data from his cell phone to verify that he was on the phone with his music manager when he was allegedly attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Chicago police said Sunday that Smollett has yet to turn over data from his cellphone to verify that he was on the phone with his music manager, Brandon Moore, when he was allegedly attacked.
> 
> Moore has said he heard Smollett’s assailants shout a “racial slur” and the words “MAGA country,” an apparent reference to President Trump’s “Make America Great Again” slogan.
> 
> “We have no reason to doubt the statements, but for a criminal investigation, we need to independently confirm the phone records,” Chicago police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said.
> 
> “We offered to take the phone to download the data and he expressed he couldn’t be without his phone for several hours.”



The police can't request these records from the carrier? Why do they have to have _his actual phone_ to make this determination? You can clear out some records of stuff on your mobile, but the carrier data will be more accurate for police/forensic purposes? Why does he have to turn over his phone?


----------



## vraiblonde

TCROW said:


> The police can't request these records from the carrier? Why do they have to have _his actual phone_ to make this determination? You can clear out some records of stuff on your mobile, but the carrier data will be more accurate for police/forensic purposes? Why does he have to turn over his phone?


 To get records from the cellphone company they'd have to have a warrant.  It would be easier if the victim would cooperate.

I'm guessing this guy just wants this to go away.  He lied and didn't think it would grow legs and become a thing.  He just wanted to #metoo and cry about Trump, not have police and the media take him seriously and try to find the attackers he made up.


----------



## TCROW

vraiblonde said:


> To get records from the cellphone company they'd have to have a warrant.  It would be easier if the victim would cooperate.
> 
> I'm guessing this guy just wants this to go away.  He lied and didn't think it would grow legs and become a thing.  He just wanted to #metoo and cry about Trump, not have police and the media take him seriously and try to find the attackers he made up.



Sure. I’m with you. But the point is that if the police think he’s lying, get the warrant and out the POS for the liar he is.


----------



## h3mech

Sapidus said:


> You and Vrail are the exact reason why women don't report their rapes.   When idiots with no expertise immediately blame the victims and look for holes in their story why would people open themselves up to that after having survived a horrible ordeal?


wow Dude are you for real!!! I guess we have a new Libatard on the board


----------



## warneckutz

h3mech said:


> wow Dude are you for real!!! I guess we have a new Libatard on the board


He/she has always been one of the spineless fools.  It's just all chatter though, he/she has proven there's safety by hiding behind a keyboard.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Police Spokesman Tom Ahern said Monday: “Chicago police received limited and redacted phone records from the victim.”



			https://www.chicksonright.com/youngconservatives/2019/02/12/latest-update-on-jussie-smollett-case-and-its-a-big-one/?fbclid=IwAR0WPkhAfZpDTgPIvgXGlTniBzyeZC2nxY7CQcMzDkownT8SItQWJpKxQKE


----------



## glhs837

Yep, gotta remove the Tinder-based evidence. Or maybe the number of a higher end escort service.


----------



## PrchJrkr

The few gays that I have known, had an appetite for illegal substances. He probably isn't an exception.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> To get records from the cellphone company they'd have to have a warrant.  It would be easier if the victim would cooperate.
> 
> I'm guessing this guy just wants this to go away.  He lied and didn't think it would grow legs and become a thing.  He just wanted to #metoo and cry about Trump, not have police and the media take him seriously and try to find the attackers he made up.


I think there are too many inconsistencies and implausible details of his story.

That being said, if I was a public figure/star/etc. and doing something that could cast me in a bad light and maybe affect my employment, I'd make up a story about it too.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chris0nllyn said:


> That being said, if I was a public figure/star/etc. and doing something that could cast me in a bad light and maybe affect my employment, I'd make up a story about it too.



I'd take my lumps quietly and not call the cops or the media to make up some foolish story.

He called his manager, and his manager called the cops.  That tells me it was the manager's idea.  "Hey, let's turn this into a publicity thing!  We'll tell them that Trump supporters attacked you and called you names!"

If I were him I'd fire that manager.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> I'd take my lumps quietly and not call the cops or the media to make up some foolish story.
> 
> He called his manager, and his manager called the cops.  That tells me it was the manager's idea.  "Hey, let's turn this into a publicity thing!  We'll tell them that Trump supporters attacked you and called you names!"
> 
> If I were him I'd fire that manager.



His manager calling is why I think that. Imagine you getting beaten in the street at 2am when it was in the single digits outside, a rope tied around your neck, and a "chemical" poured on you and _not_ calling the cops.


----------



## glhs837

Exactly. What does bleach do, besides whiten things? Why, it destroys DNA. So if you dont want the police to find any DNA liberally sprinkled about your person by an escort, but then need to explain why you smell like bleach......... And if they see any marks around your neck because you asked that escort to rough things up a bit, then the rope makes sense. 

sounds like he was hurt a bit by whomever he was "sharing his sandwich" with and felt the need to go get checked out, but called the manager to figure out how to do that without seeming like he had to pay for it....... and it went downhill from there.


----------



## Hijinx

glhs837 said:


> Exactly. What does bleach do, besides whiten things? Why, it destroys DNA. So if you dont want the police to find any DNA liberally sprinkled about your person by an escort, but then need to explain why you smell like bleach......... And if they see any marks around your neck because you asked that escort to rough things up a bit, then the rope makes sense.
> 
> sounds like he was hurt a bit by whomever he was "sharing his sandwich" with and felt the need to go get checked out, but called the manager to figure out how to do that without seeming like he had to pay for it....... and it went downhill from there.



I never thought of that, but it certainly sounds more plausible than his story.


----------



## TCROW

glhs837 said:


> Exactly. What does bleach do, besides whiten things? Why, it destroys DNA. So if you dont want the police to find any DNA liberally sprinkled about your person by an escort, but then need to explain why you smell like bleach......... And if they see any marks around your neck because you asked that escort to rough things up a bit, then the rope makes sense.
> 
> sounds like he was hurt a bit by whomever he was "sharing his sandwich" with and felt the need to go get checked out, but called the manager to figure out how to do that without seeming like he had to pay for it....... and it went downhill from there.



Jeez man, I need a shower after merely reading that.


----------



## CPUSA

Hey Sadpussi, any new details on this hoax?
Your commentary is very much wanted on this hoax.


----------



## itsbob

Chris0nllyn said:


> His manager calling is why I think that. Imagine you getting beaten in the street at 2am when it was in the single digits outside, a rope tied around your neck, and a "chemical" poured on you and _not_ calling the cops.


And waling into your apartment building and showing up at the hospital over an hour later with the rope still around your neck..  wouldn't that be the first thing you did??  Get the rope off!


----------



## glhs837

Hijinx said:


> I never thought of that, but it certainly sounds more plausible than his story.


Wife has Discovery ID on in the background a lot


----------



## This_person

glhs837 said:


> Wife has Discovery ID on in the background a lot


----------



## Chris0nllyn

itsbob said:


> And waling into your apartment building and showing up at the hospital over an hour later with the rope still around your neck..  wouldn't that be the first thing you did??  Get the rope off!



To be fair, the newspaper (not the cops?) traced his route and found an empty hot sauce bottle that had some "clear liquid that smelled like bleach" in it.








						Jussie Smollett’s neighbors cast doubt on his attack story
					

Chicago police said Sunday that Smollett has yet to turn over data from his cell phone to verify that he was on the phone with his music manager when he was allegedly attacked.




					nypost.com
				




Cameras in the area also caught two "people of interest" but it's not clear if they are suspected of anything.


Also, he didn't go to the hospital right away. The cops came to his house, where he was wearing the rope still. Cops told him to go to the hospital, and he did.


> Guglielmi added that when officers arrived at Smollett's apartment, he still had the rope around his neck and cuts and scrapes on his face.











						Jussie Smollett: Chicago Police say 'Empire' star came home with rope around his neck
					

Chicago police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said Thursday that detectives have recovered surveillance-camera footage of "Empire" star Jussie Smollett arriving back at his apartment building with a rope around his neck minutes after he says he was attacked.



					www.usatoday.com
				





> Smollett went to Northwestern Memorial Hospital after being advised to do so by the officers, according to the police report. Police said he was treated for scrapes and bruises and released.











						Jussie Smollett investigation: Chicago Police release report on 'Empire' star's attack
					

One week after Smollett was allegedly attacked in a homophobic and racially-charged incident, the Chicago Police have released the report from that night.



					www.usatoday.com
				




I agree that I wouldn't continue to wear it but if it did happen as he said, can understand the shock he may have been in.


----------



## CPUSA

Chris0nllyn said:


> To be fair, the newspaper (not the cops?) traced his route and found an empty hot sauce bottle that had some "clear liquid that smelled like bleach" in it. When? Minutes after? Hours after? Days after?...long enough that they could've planted it themselves?
> I agree that I wouldn't continue to wear it but if it did happen as he said, can understand the shock he may have been in.


I can understand his shock as well...shocked to believe for 1 second that he might actually get away with this hoax


----------



## Chris0nllyn

CPUSA said:


> When? Minutes after? Hours after? Days after?...long enough that they could've planted it themselves?



The story says they did it last week. He was allegedly attacked 13 days ago, so it could be around a week later. 

The story says the police were notified and they gave it to the FBI.


----------



## CPUSA

Chris0nllyn said:


> The story says they did it last week. He was allegedly attacked 13 days ago, so it could be around a week later.
> 
> The story says the police were notified and they gave it to the FBI.


Ahh...they planted it themselves...thanks


----------



## glhs837

CPUSA said:


> Ahh...they planted it themselves...thanks




Yeah, that sounds fishy as hell.


----------



## SamSpade

Chris0nllyn said:


> The story says they did it last week. He was allegedly attacked 13 days ago, so it could be around a week later.
> 
> The story says the police were notified and they gave it to the FBI.


Still sounds stupid - 

SOMEHOW he managed to get attacked inside the only minute he wasn't seen on camera -
A little bottle of hot sauce with bleach in it was found - why would anyone do that? Who does that?
Would YOU plan to attach someone at 2am in the cold and be carrying a hot sauce bottle with bleach in it - 
and then be stupid enough to drop it on the ground?
He managed to get beat up badly - but still had his sandwich?

He won't give up his cell phone data - 

It's fishy all right.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

SamSpade said:


> Still sounds stupid -
> 
> SOMEHOW he managed to get attacked inside the only minute he wasn't seen on camera -
> A little bottle of hot sauce with bleach in it was found - why would anyone do that? Who does that?
> Would YOU plan to attach someone at 2am in the cold and be carrying a hot sauce bottle with bleach in it -
> and then be stupid enough to drop it on the ground?
> He managed to get beat up badly - but still had his sandwich?
> 
> He won't give up his cell phone data -
> 
> It's fishy all right.



I've stated my qualms with his story and was simply passing along the information.

Cops have already said his redacted phone records amount to squat so we'll see if he gives full phone records.


----------



## Monello

Chris0nllyn said:


> found an empty hot sauce bottle that had some "clear liquid that smelled like bleach" in it.



Does Hillary Clinton have a solid alibi?


----------



## Hijinx

CPUSA said:


> I can understand his shock as well...shocked to believe for 1 second that he might actually get away with this hoax


You mean you didn't know that all klan and white supremacist Trump voters  carry around a hot sauce bottle filled with bleach just in case they run across a black peter puffer at 2AM ?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

I oh so look forward to his prep walk of shame when he is charged, and arrested, for filing a false report. I just can't wait. I'm so excited.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

TCROW said:


> Sure. I’m with you. But the point is that if the police think he’s lying, get the warrant and out the POS for the liar he is.


That isn't against the law,  it isn't the police's jobs to out douche bags.


----------



## TCROW

PeoplesElbow said:


> That isn't against the law,  it isn't the police's jobs to out douche bags.



OK. But making false statements to police?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

TCROW said:


> OK. But making false statements to police?


It is,  but I suspect that most false reports are never charged or investigated because they need a pretty good idea that the report was falsely filed,  I would suspect that it would have to be malicious toward a particular person for them to really care.  A false report against a fairly general group of people simply isn't that important,  Chicago police have much more pressing things to deal with, from what I understand they don't even respond right away unless someone is actively getting shot at.


----------



## vraiblonde

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> I oh so look forward to his prep walk of shame when he is charged, and arrested, for filing a false report. I just can't wait. I'm so excited.



Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## TCROW

PeoplesElbow said:


> It is,  but I suspect that most false reports are never charged or investigated because they need a pretty good idea that the report was falsely filed,  I would suspect that it would have to be malicious toward a particular person for them to really care.  A false report against a fairly general group of people simply isn't that important,  Chicago police have much more pressing things to deal with, from what I understand they don't even respond right away unless someone is actively getting shot at.



Fair points. 

I guess in the end, it doesn’t matter. Because when this eventually is confirmed to be a fraud, the media will spend all of 6 seconds covering it, as opposed to the week’s worth of ramming down our throats in the first place. 

If he will have no repercussions for that then maybe he will think about all of the police resources needed to investigate his bruised rib from a sex-gone-bad encounter in a subway bathroom. Resources which were diverted from investigating the murder of how many people of Chicago? I guess I get it — he couldn’t go back to the set of Empire with his mug looking like it looks and tell the truth about what happened. 

If that doesn’t induce some guilt, I hope he steps on a Lego when he gets up to piss every night for a month


----------



## nutz

TCROW said:


> Fair points.
> 
> I guess in the end, it doesn’t matter. Because when this eventually is confirmed to be a fraud, the media will spend all of 6 seconds covering it, as opposed to the week’s worth of ramming down our throats in the first place.
> 
> If he will have no repercussions for that then maybe he will think about all of the police resources needed to investigate his bruised rib from a sex-gone-bad encounter in a subway bathroom. Resources which were diverted from investigating the murder of how many people of Chicago? I guess I get it — he couldn’t go back to the set of Empire with his mug looking like it looks and tell the truth about what happened.
> 
> If that doesn’t induce some guilt, I hope he steps on a Lego when he gets up to piss every night for a month



All he cares about is him and how much air time he got off of it. Anything to get your name in the headlines. It looks like its worked pretty well for Omarosa.


----------



## limblips

Just saw on the news that Chicago PD has stated that this whole thing was staged.  https://abc30.com/sources-smollett-...s-allegedly-being-written-off-empire/5138497/

Apparently he is not an A lister actor!


----------



## TCROW

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric
> 
> Empire" star Jussie Smollett was brutally attacked by 2 men who beat him up, put his head in a noose and screamed, "This is MAGA country."
> 
> Sources directly connected to Jussie tell TMZ, the actor arrived in Chicago from New York late Monday, and at around 2 AM he was hungry and went to a Subway. We're told when he walked out, someone yelled, "Aren't you that f*ot 'Empire' n***?"
> 
> The 2 men -- both white and wearing ski masks -- viciously attacked Jussie as he fought back, but they beat him badly and fractured a rib. *They put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him and as they left they yelled, "This is MAGA country." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...k-police-investigating-as-possible-hate-crime
> 
> http://www.aazios.com/articles/empi...-beaten-racist-homophobic-attack#.XFCUUi2ZM1J



This post has aged about as well as a trump tweet before 2016!

Sucker.


----------



## vraiblonde

TCROW said:


> This post has aged about as well as a trump tweet before 2016!
> 
> Sucker.



There are a crap ton of posts and tweets and other blatherings regarding this story that haven't aged well.  All those Hollyweirds sobbing and gnashing their teeth that this poor gay black man was attacked by evil Trump supporters!!



That story was holier than the Pope in church, but they wanted to believe _so bad._


----------



## Monello

This guy's story is starting to fall apart like a $10 suit.


----------



## David

Well, I stand corrected. DJ told me there were rabid left wingers posting on the site and I didn't believe her.

Keep in mind that I'm completely open to all opinions; it's just the 5% of nutcases on either extreme that can't be reasoned with that I can't stand.

It was patently obvious that this MAGA hater story had no ring of truth to it and the crazy guy who started this thread was just a brain washed hater. But, it is good to see that most people were civil with him. And really, Antifa? Most of these people couldn't even define the term. And to think that you can fight ideas with violence really shows their true colors.


----------



## vraiblonde

vraiblonde said:


> I'll bet you $10 right here and now it was a pickup gone wrong.



Somebody shoulda bet me.  It never occurred to me that the whole thing was a setup.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

A made up story used to file a police report with to disparage a group of people, sounds like a hate crime to me.


----------



## TCROW

vraiblonde said:


> Somebody shoulda bet me.  It never occurred to me that the whole thing was a setup.



You did call it a hoax in the first reply to the story. I think a setup qualifies as a hoax.


----------



## Rommey

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric


No comment now that this story has pretty much backfired? You were so quick to jump on the anti-Trump angle of this story but pretty much silent now that your wet dream fantasy has gone _poof_...


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Somebody in Hollywood is writing a story for this ass to star in.


----------



## glhs837

TCROW said:


> You did call it a hoax in the first reply to the story. I think a setup qualifies as a hoax.




But we all erred on the side on normalcy. Or as normal as a gay TV star roaming a city street at 2 am might be. We think the best of people, and people cover for normal human failings by making up stories. We get that, so our big beef was that instead of making up a fake mugging, like  billion guys taken for a ride by bad hookers and/or their pimps, he made one to besmirch a bunch of other folks. We generally dont think of people being actively criminal.


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> But we all erred on the side on normalcy. Or as normal as a gay TV star roaming a city street at 2 am might be. We think the best of people, and people cover for normal human failings by making up stories. We get that, so our big beef was that instead of making up a fake mugging, like  billion guys taken for a ride by bad hookers and/or their pimps, he made one to besmirch a bunch of other folks. We generally dont think of people being actively criminal.



This ^^  We usually think of a simpler plan.  Lying about getting beaten up by your hooker = understandable.  But orchestrating your own attack for publicity?

But hey - it worked.  Prior to this hoax I had no idea this person even existed.  And he steered it neatly toward the mindless Trump hating progs FTW.  So while we normal people are sneering at him, he in fact accomplished his goal.  And AB is right - he will get a starring role in something because of this.


----------



## CPUSA

Where ya at Sadpussi??!!
No response to this obvious hoax?
You disgusting, vile, hateful racist...


----------



## Tech

Guess that Nigerian Prince wanted his money back.


----------



## Monello

How many thought this sounded fishy from the beginning?


----------



## CPUSA

Monello said:


> How many thought this sounded fishy from the beginning?


Wait...are we including Jussie Smollett in this poll?
If we are, the answer is EVERYBODY...

And yes, I'm speaking for Sadpussi as well. If he was honest, he'd admit it...


----------



## PrchJrkr

Only a complete idiot would make up such a fairy tale and expect anyone to believe it. I'd be willing to bet that his IQ is at best, at the very bottom of the "normal" range.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


PrchJrkr said:


> Only a complete idiot would make up such a fairy tale and expect anyone to believe it. I'd be willing to bet that his IQ is at best, at the very bottom of the "normal" range.



Bringing up IQ is racist. You racist.


----------



## PrchJrkr

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Bringing up IQ is racist. You racist.



You have GOT to be kidding me? WTF isn't considered racist anymore? I've about had it up to my eyeballs with all the restrictions on my speech.


----------



## Dupontster

Monello said:


> How many thought this sounded fishy from the beginning?


me me me


----------



## Monello

PrchJrkr said:


> Only a complete idiot would make up such a fairy tale and expect anyone to believe it.



The MSM slurped it up and asked for 2nds.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


PrchJrkr said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me? WTF isn't considered racist anymore? I've about had it up to my eyeballs with all the restrictions on my speech.


Nope. Sorry. You didn't know that questioning the education and intelligence level of black folk is demeaning and racist? That everything, actually, in regards to black folk, unless of course it extols their faux virtues and recognition of their victim status, is racist. So back you go to the re-education camp for you there buddy. This time, for your benefit, please sit in the very first row, listen well, ask a lot of questions, participate in all classroom discussions and activities, and take notes. Your instructor will be a very black woman. And she will be looking for any sign that you don't take the class seriously, and will let you know in an instant of your intolerant demeanor. There will be quizzes and a final exam. And finally, you must shamefully recognize, that you, whitey, didn't work hard for what you have. You have what you have from the labor of the whipped backs of black folk. Also, just by saying "n-word" to refer to the n-word in discussion, or in a question, is racist. Choose another way to express a question or thought. But be careful, that is an area filled with land mines. Don't get tripped up. I know you can do it to once again become a repentant and evirate member of the castrated white race.

By the way, you must pay for the camp as well. $2750 for the 3-day camp, two hour class, 11am to 1pm, "re-immersion of race relations". That's in addition to the $250 registration fee. The $540 text book fee. And the mandatory donation fee of $800 to the NAACP. Another $800 donation to the Nation of Islam and a meager $400 to the New Black Panther Party. Lunch is 11:30am to 12:30pm. With two half hour breaks given. Please arrive at least by 10:00am to find parking, the classroom etc. to be sitting by class start time. Don't want to be walking in late to this class. Money well spent I'd say.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


LightRoasted said:


> If I may ... I oh so look forward to his prep walk of shame when he is charged, and arrested, for filing a false report. I just can't wait. I'm so excited.





vraiblonde said:


> Don't get your hopes up.



See? Soon. Very very soon. The perp, (misspelled earlier), walk of shame, will commence.

Ooooooohhh, this is gonna be a good one. I am soooooo excited!


----------



## Monello

LightRoasted said:


> Also, just by saying "n-word" to refer to the n-word in discussion, or in a question, is racist.



So I guess singing along to a number of popular rap songs is out of the question?  I can still sing about the bitches & hoes or is that also verboden?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


Monello said:


> So I guess singing along to a number of popular rap songs is out of the question?  I can still sing about the bitches & hoes or is that also verboden?


You are correct. Unless you are black, sing alongs of inner city gutter rap, or any rap song that uses any word that might, in the least, be construed as racist, if uttered by a whitey, is extremely frowned upon.  In regards to sing alongs about bitches and hoes? As long as they are white bitches and hoes, you are cleared. But be warned. Be absolutely sure there are no utterances of the forewarned within the song. Else, you know, you be a racist whitey and shall be held to account.


----------



## vraiblonde

I don't care if black people sit around calling each other ******s all day long, I'm not going to do it.  It's trashy and ignorant.  Just because ghetto rats do it doesn't mean I need to.

Singing along to "Gold Digger" or "**** You" doesn't count.


----------



## RoseRed

What about Eminem?


----------



## baxter

You bring up news that is more than a week old???    Sad


----------



## RoseRed

baxter said:


> You bring up news that is more than a week old???    Sad


Have you not been keeping up with the story?


----------



## Monello

baxter said:


> You bring up news that is more than a week old???    Sad


This story is very fluid.  It changes day to day.  The NAACP blamed the attack on President Trump.  Now that the story has fallen apart, we are enjoying the irony that goes into how these changing narratives get reported.  It's the covington kids V2.0.  I tell you, 1 of these days those MAGA hats are gonna get somebody kilt.


----------



## vraiblonde

baxter said:


> You bring up news that is more than a week old???    Sad



We don't get flashy thingied every morning like ya'll do.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> View attachment 135025




HAHA!  I was just coming on here to post that!!


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> HAHA!  I was just coming on here to post that!!


----------



## SamSpade

And now even the major outlets are claiming it was a hoax. Of course, they will still blame the attack that didn't happen on Trump.

You know what didn't make sense? See, a long time ago, a roommate made an observation to me that I've often claimed is one of the most important revelations about life that there is. It is seemingly obvious, but when you really get it, you can claim a lot more peace in life.

You wanna know what it is? Ok.

You're not that important.

That person who didn't invite you to a party or lunch? They didn't do it on purpose - they didn't care. The person who cut you off in traffic that you think did it on purpose? They don't care - and they weren't paying attention to you. Once you realize that most unpleasant things that happen to you from others happen because they don't care, they aren't paying attention and they don't even know you.

You have to be important for people to be mean to you on purpose. Yes, there will be people who will be mean to you as the opportunity presents itself - they react. But they are not going to go out of their WAY to bother you. To do that, they'd have to CARE - and they don't.

Which is why when I hear stories of racism, I know that people who harbor hate don't make plans ahead of time to hate - they'd rather just live their lives and dislike you when it's convenient for them. They don't go around finding ways to make your life worse. They're going to forget about you.

Which is why it was ridiculous to think a couple rednecks managed to be walking at 2am on one of the coldest nights of the year in a part of Chicago where one resident said being black or gay is pretty damned common - happen to be carrying a rope and a bottle of bleach in the vain hope you MIGHT see a gay TV star of a show you're extremely unlikely to have ever watched.

AND manage to do it out of the sight of any camera in the only minute not caught be surveillance.

Yup - so he's going to be charged with filing a false report. How will that play out?


----------



## Hijinx

I don't believe he will ever be charged.


----------



## CPUSA

Sadpussi!!

Where are you at to follow up on this story???

I guess it's just a typical case of  raising awareness...
aware that it's YOUR team that are hate filled, bigoted racists...since 1850
Just like a Leopard...


----------



## Grumpy

Read this somewhere today, can't remember who said it.

"The supply of racism and bigotry does not even come close to the demand for it......by folks craving “victimhood.”


----------



## CPUSA

Hey Sadpussi!!!

Why aren't you following up on this hoax??


----------



## Kyle

CPUSA said:


> Hey Sadpussi!!!
> 
> Why aren't you following up on this hoax??


He’s busy planning his own.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> You're not that important.



That whole post was excellent 

That's the thing:  Jussie Smollett thought he was more famous than what he really is.  He thought the public - most of whom had never heard his name before - would buy it that two violent bigots happened to be out in the freezing cold at 2am, and happened to be fans of the show, and happened to recognize him, and happened to have a rope and bleach on them.

My teenage son used to make up better lies than that.  On the fly.

If it hadn't been for the Trump tie-in, this story would have gotten no play.  But because the biased fake news media wants so badly to believe that this happens all the time, they ran with it.


----------



## Grumpy

Meanwhile, it's been 19 days since the racebaiting OP has been seen.


----------



## vraiblonde

Grumpy said:


> Meanwhile, it's been 19 days since the racebaiting OP has been seen.



Maybe his mom grounded him.


----------



## NextJen

LightRoasted said:


> I oh so look forward to his *prep* walk of shame when he is charged, and arrested, for filing a false report.



He's got enough troubles. No need to make fun of the way he dresses.


----------



## Grumpy

Surprising...

“I, among many others, when hearing of the report said that the reports were horrific and that we should come with all that we can come within law enforcement to find out what happened and the guilty should suffer the maximum. I still maintain that. And if it is found that Smollett and these gentlemen did in some way perpetrate something that is not true, they ought to face accountability to the maximum.” Al Sharpton


----------



## Monello

I'm waiting for these race baiters to offer up an apology.  Maybe make them take some racial sensitivity training.  Make them stand on a busy street corner wearing red MAGA hats and a sandwich board that says the NAACP acted stupidly


----------



## CPUSA

Hey Sadpussi!!

Where you at? Why aren't you providing updates to this hoax?


----------



## vraiblonde

CPUSA said:


> Hey Sadpussi!!
> 
> Where you at? Why aren't you providing updates to this hoax?



Maybe he's being reprogrammed?


----------



## Monello

CPUSA said:


> Hey Sadpussi!!    Where you at?


----------



## warneckutz

CPUSA said:


> Hey Sadpussi!!
> 
> Where you at? Why aren't you providing updates to this hoax?



 That spineless jellyfish is in mourning right now.


----------



## vraiblonde

warneckutz said:


> That spineless jellyfish is in mourning right now.



I think his TDS got the better of him and he's either locked up or


----------



## Kyle

... Or just posting under a new identity.


----------



## glhs837

So I was reading last night that at least a couple of the people who were so quick to jump on the MAGA hat hating bandwagon are now saying that while it does look back for Jussie, we must not forget that the CPD has  a pretty solid rep for screwing up black guys. Including running a friken blacksite for off-the-books interrogations. And working hard to cover up shooting some unarmed dude what, 27 times? 

All that said, I think that Occam's Razor works just fine here. This arsehole thought he could act like a bad azz,


----------



## Clem72

vraiblonde said:


> I think his TDS got the better of him and he's either locked up or



Picture him sitting in the shower tormented by the news like "the crying game".


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Hank

Felony false report charges are currently being filed...


----------



## limblips

Hank said:


> Felony false report charges are currently being filed...


It will be interesting to see which of his previous outraged supporters will defend him now and how they will back talk their original statements.


----------



## vraiblonde

Jussie Smollett has officially gone from victim to suspect.

This has been a fun story!


----------



## Grumpy

vraiblonde said:


> Jussie Smollett has officially gone from victim to suspect.
> 
> This has been a fun story!


I'm sure someone will along shortly and give you a lecture about innocence before guilt.


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> Hoax.  Chicago is NOT "MAGA country".  Not even close.
> 
> Watch and see - it will come out that he's lying.


You called it 3 weeks ago......we all knew


----------



## Midnightrider

NBC just reported he will be arrested and may face federal charges.


----------



## Gilligan

Midnightrider said:


> NBC just reported he will be arrested and may face federal charges.



Life is good. Karma works.


----------



## Bird Dog

I think I know where Sapidus went.......he's Jussie Smollett


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


vraiblonde said:


> Jussie Smollett has officially gone from victim to suspect. This has been a fun story!



I'm ready. Itching in anticipation for that perp walk of shame. I'm ready I tells ya. Whooo hoooo! R-e-a-d-y! Ready!


----------



## Hijinx

I hope they send a team as powerful as the Roger  Stone arrest team to get him.


----------



## Gilligan

Smollet turned himself in.  Bye.


----------



## nutz

Wonder how he will mix in with the real white supremacist guys already in lockup? Can you get KY at the commissary or just jams and jelly?


----------



## SamSpade

I'm just still a bit flabbergasted that someone hates a politician this much as to fake an attack and have people actually beat him up, just to take a shot at him.


----------



## Gilligan

SamSpade said:


> I'm just still a bit flabbergasted that someone hates a politician this much as to fake an attack and have people actually beat him up, just to take a shot at him.


I could see Sappy pulling a stunt like that.


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## CPUSA

I think you might be right!


----------



## This_person

SamSpade said:


> I'm just still a bit flabbergasted that someone hates a politician this much as to fake an attack and have people actually beat him up, just to take a shot at him.


There was a lot more to it than that, though.

It was a useful ploy for legislation introduced by two Democrat presidential candidates.  It was a ruse to make him that much more popular on a TV show, and maybe other acting jobs if it worked out right.

The letter-threat didn't get him the attention he hoped, so he was clearly getting desperate.


----------



## Midnightrider




----------



## vraiblonde

I can _almost_ feel sorry for him.  And I'm curious how much the manager had to do with it, since he's the one who called the police and "corroborated" the story saying he "heard" the fake attackers yelling stuff.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> I can _almost_ feel sorry for him.  And I'm curious how much the manager had to do with it, since he's the one who called the police and "corroborated" the story saying he "heard" the fake attackers yelling stuff.


They really needed better writers and a producer/director who would have edited the story a little. Take away the noose around his neck while he was sitting on the couch and the MAGA comments he might have been able to sell his story. But I don’t know a single person, let alone a black one, that would leave a noose around their neck if they had been assaulted like he claimed.


----------



## officeguy

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric
> 
> Empire" star Jussie Smollett was brutally attacked by 2 men who beat him up, put his head in a noose and screamed, "This is MAGA country."
> 
> Sources directly connected to Jussie tell TMZ, the actor arrived in Chicago from New York late Monday, and at around 2 AM he was hungry and went to a Subway. We're told when he walked out, someone yelled, "Aren't you that f*ot 'Empire' n***?"
> 
> The 2 men -- both white and wearing ski masks -- viciously attacked Jussie as he fought back, but they beat him badly and fractured a rib. *They put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him and as they left they yelled, "This is MAGA country." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...k-police-investigating-as-possible-hate-crime
> 
> http://www.aazios.com/articles/empi...-beaten-racist-homophobic-attack#.XFCUUi2ZM1J



Gullible Sapidus is gullible.


----------



## warneckutz




----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## warneckutz

Dude wanted more money... why is it so hard to work at it and earn it instead of trying to find an easy way out?


----------



## RareBreed

warneckutz said:


> Dude wanted more money... why is it so hard to work at it and earn it instead of trying to find an easy way out?


And he will no doubt lose his job and never get hired again in Hollywood.


----------



## This_person

officeguy said:


> Gullible Sapidus is gullible.


Funny thing is, it was OBVIOUSLY a lie from the beginning.  I was happy to give it the benefit of the doubt, but it was really clear to not be true.


----------



## This_person

RareBreed said:


> And he will no doubt lose his job and never get hired again in Hollywood.


----------



## vraiblonde

RareBreed said:


> And he will no doubt lose his job and never get hired again in Hollywood.



Don't be silly.  They'll give him an Emmy - watch and see.  The only way to get shunned in the entertainment industry is to be a Republican.  You can be strung out on drugs, rape women, molest children, shoot people, and rob places, and you will have a career in New York and Hollywood  But support a Republican President and you are OUT.


----------



## This_person

RareBreed said:


> And he will no doubt lose his job and never get hired again in Hollywood.


It’s always good to have a friend in your corner, especially when things are getting hairy. In the case of Jussie Smollett, the gay African American who cried MAGA, his Hollywood producers are BFFs. On Wednesday _The Hollywood Reporter _confirmed that showrunners for TV Drama _Empire _have no plans to cut Smollett from the show, despite the fact that he probably committed a felony at the expense of legitimate police matters and conservatives everywhere.


----------



## Monello

Bird Dog said:


> I think I know where Sapidus went.......he's Jussie Smollett



Or she could be Jussie's girl.  Something about playing along with the charade.  Now with the investigation turning, something's changed that ain't hard to define.

Jussie's girl, whooda thunk it?


----------



## Monello

Hijinx said:


> I hope they send a team as powerful as the Roger  Stone arrest team to get him.



And tip off the media before it goes down.


----------



## Grumpy

Cities need more Police Chiefs like Eddie Johnson, hell of a press conference.


----------



## vraiblonde

Just when you think this story can't get any better, it does:



HE PAID THEM BY CHECK!  

OMG this has to stop - I seriously cannot take anymore.


----------



## Monello

They probably took selfies just before laying down the smack.


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> Cities need more Police Chiefs like Eddie Johnson, hell of a press conference.


Well it is Chicago afterall.  How effective is that chief in preventing crime, especially murder in the windy city?  I'd rather have a David Clarke.  A chief that isn't afraid to call it as he sees it.


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> I can _almost_ feel sorry for him.  And I'm curious how much the manager had to do with it, since he's the one who called the police and "corroborated" the story saying he "heard" the fake attackers yelling stuff.





Midnightrider said:


> They really needed better writers and a producer/director who would have edited the story a little. Take away the noose around his neck while he was sitting on the couch and the MAGA comments he might have been able to sell his story. But I don’t know a single person, let alone a black one, that would leave a noose around their neck if they had been assaulted like he claimed.





RareBreed said:


> And he will no doubt lose his job and never get hired again in Hollywood.



I agree the manager should be charged with this fake report also.
They need better writers and producers that's true, but they did this to be on camera, and this stupid TV star did not know that the camera they did it at was pointing the wrong way.
He may be written out while he does the Community service that they will probably give him for this crime,but I doubt he will be fired.


----------



## warneckutz

Check this out 




	

		
			
		

		
	
CNN / FOX


----------



## Salmon

This is disappointing. Phony hate crimes diminish people’s belief in real ones.


----------



## This_person

Salmon said:


> This is disappointing. Phony hate crimes diminish people’s belief in real ones.


Agreed.

The good news is, as we approach the third decade of the 21st century, there seem to be far more race-based and homophobia-based crimes made up than actually exist in the world.  You should take solace in that.


----------



## vraiblonde

This_person said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The good news is, as we approach the third decade of the 21st century, there seem to be far more race-based and homophobia-based crimes made up than actually exist in the world.  You should take solace in that.



In fact, we have so few hate crimes that people have to make them up.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> In fact, we have so few hate crimes that people have to make them up.


demand far outstripped supply.


----------



## Gilligan

Salmon said:


> This is disappointing. Phony hate crimes diminish people’s belief in real ones.


Maybe you guys just need to get better at faking them.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Maybe you guys just need to get better at faking them.


That would be too much like work and you know how Democrats feel about work!


----------



## Monello

Salmon said:


> This is disappointing. Phony hate crimes diminish people’s belief in real ones.


Amen


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


Salmon said:


> This is disappointing. Phony hate crimes diminish people’s belief in real ones.


Maybe he never heard of the Boy Who Cried Wolf? Cried one time too many.


----------



## Pete

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric
> 
> Empire" star Jussie Smollett was brutally attacked by 2 men who beat him up, put his head in a noose and screamed, "This is MAGA country."
> 
> Sources directly connected to Jussie tell TMZ, the actor arrived in Chicago from New York late Monday, and at around 2 AM he was hungry and went to a Subway. We're told when he walked out, someone yelled, "Aren't you that f*ot 'Empire' n***?"
> 
> The 2 men -- both white and wearing ski masks -- viciously attacked Jussie as he fought back, but they beat him badly and fractured a rib. *They put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him and as they left they yelled, "This is MAGA country." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...k-police-investigating-as-possible-hate-crime
> 
> http://www.aazios.com/articles/empi...-beaten-racist-homophobic-attack#.XFCUUi2ZM1J


ahem


----------



## vraiblonde

Has this one been posted yet?


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> Has this one been posted yet?
> 
> View attachment 135148


I think Jussie needs a separate thread like AOC does.


----------



## officeguy

This_person said:


> Funny thing is, it was OBVIOUSLY a lie from the beginning.  I was happy to give it the benefit of the doubt, but it was really clear to not be true.



The story just defied logic.

There are evil racist a-holes in this country, and I would have readily believed it had the story been:_ 'I was minding my own business and these two dudes accosted me, called me bad names and beat me.'_ It is conveivable that by chance, he came upon such individuals and was the victim of a unprovoked random attack. But if this was a random attack,  how many racists roam the streets at night carrying theatrical props including rope, bleach, 70s style ski-masks  and maga hats ?

Now, between the comically bad threat letter and the attackers alleged utterances, he suggested that he was somehow the victim of a targeted attack. At the same time, he claimed that he just went out for a sammich after returning from a domestic flight suggesting that it is NOT his daily routine to go out for subways at 2am. So why would anyone planning a targeted attack be out in the streets in the dead of night in winter weather hoping to bump into the target of their attack ?

It made no sense from the second it was reported. Anyone whose brain is not miswired to see racism in every shadow saw that this attack was a theatrical production dreamt up by a bad screenwriter. Real racist and homophobic attacks are quick, ugly and violent, they dont leave you with what looks like a towel burn.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

I saw it ... I saw it. His perp walk of shame. Well, kinda. He wan't in handcuffs being lead out a door, surrounded by big men with badges and guns, to a waiting paddy wagon. But in a better, more shameful way I think. By having to walk through a bunch of people to leave after posting bail. Looking so dejected, demoralized, dismal and woebegone. I am so happy.


----------



## Kyle

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric
> 
> Empire" star Jussie Smollett was brutally attacked by 2 men who beat him up, put his head in a noose and screamed, "This is MAGA country."
> 
> Sources directly connected to Jussie tell TMZ, the actor arrived in Chicago from New York late Monday, and at around 2 AM he was hungry and went to a Subway. We're told when he walked out, someone yelled, "Aren't you that f*ot 'Empire' n***?"
> 
> The 2 men -- both white and wearing ski masks -- viciously attacked Jussie as he fought back, but they beat him badly and fractured a rib. *They put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him and as they left they yelled, "This is MAGA country." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...k-police-investigating-as-possible-hate-crime
> 
> http://www.aazios.com/articles/empi...-beaten-racist-homophobic-attack#.XFCUUi2ZM1J


Where'd ya go Neville?

We're all waiting here for your enlightened explanation!


----------



## vraiblonde

I think the most ludicrous aspect of the whole story was expecting us to believe that redneck white racists would not only watch Empire, but would reconize him on the street.  Because, yeah, the audience for that show is redneck white racists.

The second most ludicrous part was that - and I still laugh every time this is mentioned - he paid his attackers with a check.



Just for anyone's future reference:  when you're going to commit a crime, pay your accomplices in cash.


----------



## CPUSA

Now, with the truth finally out there, here's what I would like to say to Jussie:

As a white, Christian, Heterosexual Male Trump Supporter that you despise with your black heart & soul Mr. Smollett...I forgive you.
Because of the very way in which I was raised that fills you with so much hate & bigotry, I am obligated according to the tenets of my faith to forgive you and hope you can find a sense of peace in your life. Might I suggest you get away from the negative influences in your life, head down South, & meet & get to know some Southern white folks. You might discover, that we are much better to hang out with than you've been told. Give it a try


----------



## WingsOfGold

Salmon said:


> This is disappointing. Phony hate crimes diminish people’s belief in real ones.


Shucks Jed, he lied and YOU bought hook, line and sinker and you're still hoping his lie were true.


----------



## vraiblonde

WingsOfGold said:


> Shucks Jed, he lied and YOU bought hook, line and sinker and you're still hoping his lie were true.



That's power, man.  When you can lie straight to someone's face and get stone cold busted doing it, and your fans STILL believe.


----------



## WingsOfGold

vraiblonde said:


> That's power, man.  When you can lie straight to someone's face and get stone cold busted doing it, and your fans STILL believe.


Well I've known Jed probably close to 20 years from the old Sun board.... it's drug damage in his case. Hell, he thinks he's in Waldorf while living in Colorado!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


CPUSA said:


> Now, with the truth finally out there, here's what I would like to say to Jussie:
> 
> As a white, Christian, Heterosexual Male Trump Supporter that you despise with your black heart & soul Mr. Smollett...I forgive you.
> Because of the very way in which I was raised that fills you with so much hate & bigotry, I am obligated according to the tenets of my faith to forgive you and hope you can find a sense of peace in your life. Might I suggest you get away from the negative influences in your life, head down South, & meet & get to know some Southern white folks. You might discover, that we are much better to hang out with than you've been told. Give it a try


Well, I might forgive him after he serves a couple of years in prison, has no work, (that beat down in prison really damaged his face ya see), except maybe tidying up the immediate vicinity of his homeless encampment and is forced to take a year long white cultural sensitivity training class with 500 hours of community service in Appalachia.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person

CPUSA said:


> Now, with the truth finally out there, here's what I would like to say to Jussie:
> 
> As a white, Christian, Heterosexual Male Trump Supporter that you despise with your black heart & soul Mr. Smollett...I forgive you.
> Because of the very way in which I was raised that fills you with so much hate & bigotry, I am obligated according to the tenets of my faith to forgive you and hope you can find a sense of peace in your life. Might I suggest you get away from the negative influences in your life, head down South, & meet & get to know some Southern white folks. You might discover, that we are much better to hang out with than you've been told. Give it a try


Nominated for post of the year.


----------



## Toxick

WingsOfGold said:


> Shucks Jed, he lied and YOU bought hook, line and sinker and you're still hoping his lie were true.




An unfortunate side effect when the demand for oppression exceeds the supply.


----------



## officeguy

vraiblonde said:


> That's power, man.  When you can lie straight to someone's face and get stone cold busted doing it, and your fans STILL believe.



He should run for office.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## kom526




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## PeoplesElbow

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 135172


Oh god,  I almost pissed myself when i saw that.


----------



## jazz lady

PeoplesElbow said:


> Oh god,  I almost pissed myself when i saw that.


I know I almost did.  

So many memes, so little time.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

From what I can tell I like Chicago's top cop. 









						Chicago's vast camera network helped Smollett investigation
					

CHICAGO (AP) — Police tapped into Chicago's vast network of surveillance cameras — and even some homeowners' doorbell cameras — to track down two brothers who later claimed they were paid by "Empire" actor Jussie Smollett to stage an attack on him, the latest example of the city&#39




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Auntie Biache'

He's been cut from Empire



			https://www.chicksonright.com/blog/2019/02/22/jussie-smollett-gets-cut/?fbclid=IwAR3MdVCc58MmpJVIsrytDy4ilVM1SXg-G-c17zRKbwOXO01JTI3sy-pcM9E


----------



## Monello




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## warneckutz

The fact that slappy hasn't had the guts to jump back on since this stupid claim just seals the deal.  Not even enough guts to simply say it was wrong.


----------



## CPUSA

warneckutz said:


> The fact that slappy hasn't had the guts to jump back on since this stupid claim just seals the deal.  Not even enough guts to simply say it was wrong.


Well, he's a gutless, hate filled racist so...


----------



## warneckutz

CPUSA said:


> Well, he's a gutless, hate filled racist so...



Guess I'd be pretty angry too if the best I could come up with is tough talk via the internet... slappy is a lost cause.


----------



## Kyle

The acronym makes the day.














						MSNBC's avoidance of Jussie Smollett story during primetime 'a politically biased journalistic choice,’ expert says
					

The hosts of MSNBC’s primetime lineup avoided the ongoing scandal surrounding “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett like the plague, staying stone silent Thursday about the story that has captivated the nation.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde

Auntie Biache' said:


> He's been cut from Empire
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.chicksonright.com/blog/2019/02/22/jussie-smollett-gets-cut/?fbclid=IwAR3MdVCc58MmpJVIsrytDy4ilVM1SXg-G-c17zRKbwOXO01JTI3sy-pcM9E



You know, I have not watched one single second of that show and was only vaguely aware it exists.  I'm thinking maybe the producers set this up for publicity and Jussie really is innocent.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

vraiblonde said:


> You know, I have not watched one single second of that show and was only vaguely aware it exists.  I'm thinking maybe the producers set this up for publicity and Jussie really is innocent.



A little far fetched, but nothing would surprise me.  It also would not explain why he wouldn't hand over his phone, or why he managed to hold on to his tuna sammich.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## vraiblonde

It was only a matter of time...









						Jussie Smollett claims he has DRUG problem as cops say he got E off 'attacker'
					

JUSSIE Smollett told officers he has a drug problem as they arrested him for allegedly staging a “racist and homophobic” street attack to boost his career, according to US reports. Cops…




					www.thesun.co.uk
				




FTW he should say he was sexually abused by his father as a child.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> It was only a matter of time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jussie Smollett claims he has DRUG problem as cops say he got E off 'attacker'
> 
> 
> JUSSIE Smollett told officers he has a drug problem as they arrested him for allegedly staging a “racist and homophobic” street attack to boost his career, according to US reports. Cops…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesun.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW he should say he was sexually abused by his father as a child.



So let me get this straight.  Taking Ambien doesn't make you a racist but taking ecstacy does?


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> Hoax.  Chicago is NOT "MAGA country".  Not even close.
> 
> Watch and see - it will come out that he's lying.



I was catching up on posts. Because...babysitting. You nailed it at the very beginning.


----------



## limblips

Jussie Smollett Update: ‘Empire' Actor Indicted on 16 Felony Counts of Disorderly Conduct
					

A Cook County grand jury indicted “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett on 16 felony counts Friday in connection with his reporting of an alleged attack he claimed to have suffered in Chicago’s Streeterville neighborhood in late January.




					www.nbcchicago.com
				




Poor, poor Jussie.


----------



## Monello

limblips said:


> Jussie Smollett Update: ‘Empire' Actor Indicted on 16 Felony Counts of Disorderly Conduct
> 
> 
> A Cook County grand jury indicted “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett on 16 felony counts Friday in connection with his reporting of an alleged attack he claimed to have suffered in Chicago’s Streeterville neighborhood in late January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, poor Jussie.


Self inflicted wound.


----------



## vraiblonde

limblips said:


> Jussie Smollett Update: ‘Empire' Actor Indicted on 16 Felony Counts of Disorderly Conduct
> 
> 
> A Cook County grand jury indicted “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett on 16 felony counts Friday in connection with his reporting of an alleged attack he claimed to have suffered in Chicago’s Streeterville neighborhood in late January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcchicago.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, poor Jussie.



Well, that backfired.


----------



## Hijinx

vraiblonde said:


> Well, that backfired.





Monello said:


> Self inflicted wound.


16 charges--------------damn. Well we all know what will happen.

They will pick the least of these, he will cop a plea on that one and get a suspended sentence.


----------



## Grumpy

Hijinx said:


> 16 charges--------------damn. Well we all know what will happen.
> 
> They will pick the least of these, he will cop a plea on that one and get a suspended sentence.



Will Pelosi appear at his trial and explain that he really didn't know what he was going?


----------



## Hijinx

Grumpy said:


> Will Pelosi appear at his trial and explain that he really didn't know what he was going?


If she thought it would get her a vote she would.


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> Will Pelosi appear at his trial and explain that he really didn't know what he was going?


We need to convict him to see if he's guilty.


----------



## Ken King

Waiting for an update but I am pretty sure I just heard that Smollett's case has been dropped.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> Waiting for an update but I am pretty sure I just heard that Smollett's case has been dropped.



He will back on another show within 6 months.


----------



## TPD

Ken King said:


> Waiting for an update but I am pretty sure I just heard that Smollett's case has been dropped.











						Jussie Smollett hoax charges dropped, actor wants to 'move on with my life'
					

Calling himself a man of faith, “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett said Tuesday that he felt vindicated after the Cook County State’s Attorney’s office said it would drop all charges against him in an alleged hate crime hoax.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## gemma_rae

He released his written confession but the democrats didn't believe it.


----------



## Toxick

TPD said:


> Jussie Smollett hoax charges dropped, actor wants to 'move on with my life'
> 
> 
> Calling himself a man of faith, “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett said Tuesday that he felt vindicated after the Cook County State’s Attorney’s office said it would drop all charges against him in an alleged hate crime hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com




Does this mean Sapidus is coming back?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

I wonder if this includes federal charges, regarding misuse of the USPS.


----------



## gemma_rae

Toxick said:


> Does this mean Sapidus is coming back?


I never knew he left. Did he go join ISIS?


----------



## Grumpy

gemma_rae said:


> I never knew he left. Did he go join ISIS?



Last I heard he was in Russia, I believe he is finally getting the help he needs.


----------



## gemma_rae

If any one can help him, it's the Rooskies!


----------



## Ken King

Seems it was a political decision to drop the charges, not that the charges were defective.  And the mail hoax is still open for the Feds.


----------



## Bird Dog

Toxick said:


> Does this mean Sapidus is coming back?


He’s already back.....sex change and plastic surgery to make him look like Taylor Swift.........TCROW..........


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> Seems it was a political decision to drop the charges, not that the charges were defective.  And the mail hoax is still open for the Feds.



Must be nice to be a low level entertainer who most of the country had never even heard of,  yet have enough pull to be above the law.


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> Must be nice to be a low level entertainer who most of the country had never even heard of,  yet have enough pull to be above the law.


I suspect a straight out bribe, Cook County kept his bail money, voluntarily of course.


----------



## Toxick

Ken King said:


> I suspect a straight out bribe, Cook County kept his bail money, voluntarily of course.




I suspect he flipped and dropped names of people who put him up to it.


----------



## TCROW

Yep. The justice system works well for you if you have a bit of money. 

Meanwhile, how many are rotting in a steel cage for victimless crimes like weed possession?


----------



## GURPS

SHOCK: Controversial Chicago Prosecutor DROPS Charges Against Jussie Smollett, UPDATE: ‘Not Exonerated’
					

In a shocking development Tuesday morning, the Cook County State’s Attorney’s office dropped all charges against “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett, and records of his case will be sealed, in a decision made just a month after a grand jury charged Smollett with 16 counts of felony misconduct...




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## This_person

GURPS said:


> SHOCK: Controversial Chicago Prosecutor DROPS Charges Against Jussie Smollett, UPDATE: ‘Not Exonerated’
> 
> 
> In a shocking development Tuesday morning, the Cook County State’s Attorney’s office dropped all charges against “Empire” actor Jussie Smollett, and records of his case will be sealed, in a decision made just a month after a grand jury charged Smollett with 16 counts of felony misconduct...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com


Now, why would it need to be sealed?  Where’s the transparency?


----------



## Midnightrider

TCROW said:


> Yep. The justice system works well for you if you have a bit of money.
> 
> Meanwhile, how many are rotting in a steel cage for victimless crimes like weed possession?


yep, the american justice system rewards people who can afford decent lawyers. How else would the offer of giving up the bond money in exchange for dropping charges happen?

it reminds me of the 'program' MD used to have where you could make a donation to the good drivers fund to avoid a traffic conviction that may make your insurance go up. If you could afford to make a one time payment to the state they dropped the charge.


----------



## Monello

Charges dropped?!?!?!

That's some major league white privilege.  Affluenza?  Did his lawyer channel Johnnie Cochran?  What times do the riots begin for this judicial injustice?


----------



## glhs837

Midnightrider said:


> yep, the american justice system rewards people who can afford decent lawyers. How else would the offer of giving up the bond money in exchange for dropping charges happen?
> 
> it reminds me of the 'program' MD used to have where you could make a donation to the good drivers fund to avoid a traffic conviction that may make your insurance go up. If you could afford to make a one time payment to the state they dropped the charge.





Midnightrider said:


> yep, the american justice system rewards people who can afford decent lawyers. How else would the offer of giving up the bond money in exchange for dropping charges happen?
> 
> it reminds me of the 'program' MD used to have where you could make a donation to the good drivers fund to avoid a traffic conviction that may make your insurance go up. If you could afford to make a one time payment to the state they dropped the charge.




You could also do community service in lieu of money , but only twice  And the money was for Project Graduation.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Hmmm....









						Chicago Police Superintendent Minces No Words in Response to Jussie's Charges Being Dropped
					

This is a press conference for the ages, wow...




					www.chicksonright.com


----------



## Grumpy

Auntie Biache' said:


> Hmmm....



Surprised that Emanuel is coming out against this as strongly as he is.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Grumpy said:


> Surprised that Emanuel is coming out against this as strongly as he is.


Faux Rage.  I suspect his pockets were lined, too.  However, I don't think the precinct chief is faking it.


----------



## SamSpade

Grumpy said:


> Surprised that Emanuel is coming out against this as strongly as he is.



Only a little surprised. He may be liberal, but he's also mayor and must support the police.
And the police are livid, because they dumped a lot of man hours chasing this down - they did their job,
and it just got tossed out.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ah, Chicago....

The SA should have recused herself; she was clearly compromised. We'll see if the folks remember this come election time.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

This_person said:


> Now, why would it need to be sealed?  Where’s the transparency?



It's Chicago.



> After being approached by a politically connected lawyer, State’s Attorney Kimberly Foxx asked Chicago police Superintendent Eddie Johnson to turn over the investigation of Jussie Smollett’s reported attack to the FBI, according to communications provided to the Tribune.





> The exchanges began Feb. 1, three days after Smollett claimed....





> “Spoke to the Superintendent Johnson,” Foxx emailed Tchen back on Feb. 1. “I convinced him to Reach out to FBI to ask that they take over the investigation.”
> 
> 
> The same day, Foxx texted with Smollett’s relative, whose name was blacked out in copies released by her office.
> 
> “Spoke to the superintendent earlier, he made the ask,” Foxx wrote. “Trying to figure out logistics. I’ll keep you posted.”
> 
> “Omg this would be a huge victory,” the relative replied.
> 
> “I make no guarantees, but I’m trying,” Foxx wrote back.





> The released texts between Foxx and the relative stop on Feb. 13, the same day a memo was sent out by Foxx’s chief ethics officer, April Perry, informing staff that Foxx “is recused” from the Smollett investigation. It did not say why


https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-met-jussie-smollett-kim-foxx-records-20190313-story.html

Here's what SA Foxx has to say about transparency:


> _Transparency is not only our obligation as civil servants, but critical to efficiently and effectively fulfilling our public safety mission: Our work must be grounded in data and evidence, and the public should have access to that information. _


https://www.cookcountystatesattorney.org/about/commitment-transparency


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> The SA should have recused herself



She did.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> Ah, Chicago....
> 
> The SA should have recused herself; she was clearly compromised. We'll see if the folks remember this come election time.



She did recuse herself, IIRC, after it was found out she was shopping the case to the FBI to get it out of the city. And the guy who took it was of course hand-picked by her.


----------



## glhs837

Auntie Biache' said:


> Faux Rage.  I suspect his pockets were lined, too.  However, I don't think the precinct chief is faking it.




I disagree. I may not like him, but I'll grant he loves Chicago. And Jussie smeared the people of the city and the police department, committing serious crimes to do so. Attacking Chicago is like hitting his kid, and I think he's really pissed about it. And I dont think anyones pockets got lined. I think these actions were mostly ideological, with maybe a smattering of "OMG, if we nail him, it'll be riots".


----------



## stgislander

Statement from Cook County State's Attorney's office.


> After reviewing all of the facts and circumstances of the case, including Mr. Smollet’s volunteer service in the community and agreement to forfeit his bond to the City of Chicago, we believe this outcome is a just disposition and appropriate resolution to this case.
> In the last two years, the Cook County State’s Attorney’s Office has referred more than 5,700 cases for alternative prosecution. This is not a new or unusual practice. An alternative disposition does not mean that there were any problems or infirmities with the case or the evidence. *We stand behind the Chicago Police Department's investigation and our decision to approve charges in this case. We did not exonerate Mr. Smollet.* The charges were dropped in return for Mr. Smollet's agreement to do community service and forfeit his $10,000 bond to the City of Chicago. Without the completion of these terms, the charges would not have been dropped. This outcome was met under the same criteria that would occur for and is available to any defendant with similar circumstances.


----------



## glhs837

> including Mr. Smollet’s volunteer service in the community and agreement to forfeit his bond to the City of Chicago,



So he cuts a few PSAs? screw that.


----------



## This_person

glhs837 said:


> So he cuts a few PSAs? screw that.


He paid what amounts to a $10,000 fine, has no record from it, and the relative's name (Harris?) will not be revealed because the case is sealed.


----------



## limblips

Joe Magats: "Here's the thing -- we work to prioritize violent crime and the drivers of violent crime. Public safety is our number one priority. I don't see Jussie Smollett as a threat to public safety."

So Chicago's public safety priority does not include attempts to instigate racial violence or hate crimes  And they wonder why they have a crime problem.  They were one idiot away from large scale racial violence


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> She did recuse herself, IIRC, after it was found out she was shopping the case to the FBI to get it out of the city. And the guy who took it was of course hand-picked by her.



So, in other words, she didn't _really_ recuse herself.  It's pretty obvious she was in charge of having this kicked out and sealed.


----------



## Ken King

glhs837 said:


> I disagree. I may not like him, but I'll grant he loves Chicago. And Jussie smeared the people of the city and the police department, committing serious crimes to do so. Attacking Chicago is like hitting his kid, and I think he's really pissed about it. And I dont think anyones pockets got lined. I think these actions were mostly ideological, with maybe a smattering of "OMG, if we nail him, it'll be riots".


Actually, I think his issue is that to believe Jussie he would have to acknowledge that there are two MAGA hat wearing, homophobic Trumpees in his city and he will have none of that.


----------



## Monello

The Foxx is guarding the Chicago henhouse.


----------



## littlelady

Sm’a’llett should send the Obamas a thank you note.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> So, in other words, she didn't _really_ recuse herself.  It's pretty obvious she was in charge of having this kicked out and sealed.



Yep.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> So, in other words, she didn't _really_ recuse herself.  It's pretty obvious she was in charge of having this kicked out and sealed.


Saw something on the news that said while the state may have dropped it, the public will not.
Wouldn't justice be, the public decides the _show_ isn't worth watching anymore?


----------



## frequentflier

SamSpade said:


> Saw something on the news that said while the state may have dropped it, the public will not.
> Wouldn't justice be, the public decides the _show_ isn't worth watching anymore?


Well, what if an actual group of people wearing MAGA hats show him what a real ass whoopin looks like? He deserves it!


----------



## glhs837

SamSpade said:


> Saw something on the news that said while the state may have dropped it, the public will not.
> Wouldn't justice be, the public decides the _show_ isn't worth watching anymore?




Wife and I had this debate last night. She said, well, his a career is over. I said no way, he'll be back on before the week is out. They couldnt not keep him on the show now.


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> Wife and I had this debate last night. She said, well, his a career is over. I said no way, he'll be back on before the week is out. They couldnt not keep him on the show now.



Agree.  The Left has a short memory, when they even care at all.  But Jussie Smollett got his ass kicked for nothing - we'll have to settle for that.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Agree.  The Left has a short memory, when they even care at all.  But Jussie Smollett got his ass kicked for nothing - we'll have to settle for that.



Did he even get HURT out of it? I mean, he walked home - went to the hospital much later and went home. Cops said the one mark on his face looked like a self-inflicted _scratch_.

How bad a beating do you get if you're still holding onto your phone and sandwich?


----------



## This_person

SamSpade said:


> Saw something on the news that said while the state may have dropped it, the public will not.
> Wouldn't justice be, the public decides the _show_ isn't worth watching anymore?


No, that wouldn't be justice.  That would damage a LOT of other people for one person's crime.

Justice would be people writing, en masse, to tell the producers to take the character off the show or they will stop watching, and THEN follow through with that (give them the chance to fix it, and if they don't it's no longer "no one else's actions" that are causing the decline of the whole show).

Justice would be people DEMANDING the charges be reinstated, and the states attorney be fired, investigated, and charged if appropriate.

Justice would be the federal charges moving forward at all due speed.

Justice would be every person who believes in justice shunning Smollett until such time as he is brought to legal justice for his actions.


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> Agree.  The Left has a short memory, when they even care at all.  But Jussie Smollett got his ass kicked for nothing - we'll have to settle for that.


I thought it was for a couple of thousand dollars   A LOT of people would do it for nothing, so he didn't even get a good bargain.


----------



## vraiblonde

This_person said:


> I thought it was for a couple of thousand dollars   A LOT of people would do it for nothing, so he didn't even get a good bargain.



AND he had to forfeit $10k bond.  That was one expensive ass kicking.


----------



## vraiblonde

This_person said:


> No, that wouldn't be justice.  That would damage a LOT of other people for one person's crime.



To hell with them.  They almost unanimously stood behind him during this scam, and now his cast mates are tweeting things like, "Justice was served!"  So if they all lose their job and have to go give knobbers to some nasty producer to get another one, ha ha.


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> To hell with them.  They almost unanimously stood behind him during this scam, and now his cast mates are tweeting things like, "Justice was served!"  So if they all lose their job and have to go give knobbers to some nasty producer to get another one, ha ha.



You're thinking of the actors.  I am thinking about the grip, the electrician, the caterer...


----------



## vraiblonde

This_person said:


> You're thinking of the actors.  I am thinking about the grip, the electrician, the caterer...



Psh, they'll get jobs in 2 seconds flat.  Those guys are always in demand.  It's the actors who come and go like flavor of the month.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Psh, they'll get jobs in 2 seconds flat.  Those guys are always in demand.  It's the actors who come and go like flavor of the month.


Plus, the repercussion has to be big enough. Otherwise, it will happen again.
If the show tanks because one schmuck had to pull a stunt - it will be a while before they do it again.
They WILL do it again - but it will be a while.


----------



## stgislander




----------



## vraiblonde

When he gave his "I would not be my mother's son..." speech I wanted to punch his face for him.  For free!

These people are such pathological liars.  Tucker keeps playing clips of his interview with whatshername and it's infuriating.  He needs to die and go to Hell.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> When he gave his "I would not be my mother's son..." speech I wanted to punch his face for him.  For free!
> 
> These people are such pathological liars.  Tucker keeps playing clips of his interview with whatshername and it's infuriating.  He needs to die and go to Hell.




I saw that and all I thought was "Actors gonna act".


----------



## Auntie Biache'

Illinois Prosecutors Bar Association - IPBA Statement on Jussie Smollett Case Dismissal


----------



## Hijinx

Take the lady and this letter before the Bar Association and disbar her.


----------



## glhs837

Auntie Biache' said:


> Illinois Prosecutors Bar Association - IPBA Statement on Jussie Smollett Case Dismissal




Man, thats pretty damn clear. "Ya done effed it up, big time, Ms Foxx". Not one piece of the entire process was done IAW. 


No, thats not how recuasl works. Ever.
No, we dont ever, ever seal court records in that manner. Ever.
This was not done as some sort of normal "diversion" program, which is normally used to keep a one time fu%^er-upper from entering the system where he'll be exposed to expert fu%^er-uppers who make sure he'll keep fu%^in up after he leaves the system.

Wonder which media outlets might actually cover the fact that this letter was written, and by whom. The one good thing about this whole fiasco is that A) Nobody other than the idiot who started it got hurt. B) It exposes the sheer chutzpah of the denizens of the swamp to do whatever they want and barely paper over the crime. 

I dont think we've seen a case this blatant since the Taxiway Summit between Bill C. and Loretta L.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

You just _know_ things are bad when Rahm freaking Emanuel is upset about it.


----------



## Bird Dog

Hey Sappy.....

Chicago released the “Smollet “ report........









						With seal lifted, police release hundreds of pages of reports in Jussie Smollett case
					

Chicago police released hundreds of pages of reports Thursday on their investigation of the allegedly staged attack on "Empire" actor.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## David

I just have to post videos from my favorite lawyer on this topic since he is such a great unbiased analyst...

Some good insight into the legal system: This is how things work every day: someone in the system makes a decision (for whatever reason) and then looks for something to legally justify it.




*and then this...*


----------



## Monello

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric



BLMs gonna BLM.  It's just what they do.

Another disgusting fake attack fueled by TDS.


----------



## littlelady

Jussie Smollett Will Not Return to ‘Empire,’ Lee Daniels Says
					

UPDATED: “Jussie [Smollett] will NOT be returning to ‘Empire,'” series co-creator Lee Daniels said Tuesday. Daniels was responding to a Variety report in which multiple production…




					variety.com


----------



## Smokey1

Good


----------



## Hijinx

That pretty much washes him out of a career. IMO.


----------



## glhs837

If it is true that he did this to increase his cred to head off a possible job loss. the irony is perfect.


----------



## Hijinx

The same production sources also note tensions were ratcheted up on set between the show’s primarily black cast members, who still believe Smollett is innocent, and the mostly white below-the-line crew, many of whom believe Smollett is guilty.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyone who believes Smullett is not guilty is in severe denial.
But blacks stick together, that is why so many shootings in the ghetto are not solved.
These same blacks probably believe OJ is innocent.

Or at least they say so whether they believe it or not.


----------



## Monello

The title to this thread cracks me up.  The OP was ready to pounce on this like a tiger to a piece of raw meat.  Instead it turns out to be more of the same from the left.  High school kids disrespect tribal elder.  White, Christian couple leave a nasty note for LGBTQ server.  POC dorm rooms spray pointed with hateful graffiti.  100 year old statues suddenly start hurting a lot of people's feelings.


----------



## Smokey1

Monello said:


> The title to this thread cracks me up.  The OP was ready to pounce on this like a tiger to a piece of raw meat.  Instead it turns out to be more of the same from the left.  High school kids disrespect tribal elder.  White, Christian couple leave a nasty note for LGBTQ server.  POC dorm rooms spray pointed with hateful graffiti.  100 year old statues suddenly start hurting a lot of people's feelings.



Apparently some people need racism and if it isn't there they have to make it up.  They are like racism junkies.


----------



## GURPS

*Judge orders special prosecutor be appointed to look into Jussie Smollett controversy*
https://www.chicagotribune.com/redeye-megan-crepeau-staff.html

A Cook County judge on Friday ordered the surprise appointment of a special prosecutor to investigate the sudden dismissal of all charges against Jussie Smollett, saying the short-lived prosecution may have been legally invalid from the beginning.

Judge Michael Toomin ruled that State’s Attorney Kim Foxx had the right to withdraw herself from overseeing the prosecution of the onetime “Empire” actor but held no legal authority to then delegate that responsibility to her top deputy.

With the deputy holding no real authority, the Smollett case made its way through the court system without a prosecutor at the helm, the veteran judge said.

“There was no master on the bridge to guide the ship as it floundered through uncharted waters, and it ultimately lost its bearings,” Toomin wrote in the 21-page opinion. “… The unprecedented irregularities identified in this case warrants the appointment of independent counsel to restore the public’s confidence in the integrity of our criminal justice system.”


----------



## glhs837

Even thats a copout. Do we really believe that Fox wasn't running it from behind the fake recusal?


----------



## Grumpy

GURPS said:


> The unprecedented irregularities identified in this case warrants the appointment of independent counsel to restore the public’s confidence in the integrity of our criminal justice system.”




But it's Chicago..


----------



## Hijinx

[QUOTE="GURPS, post: 6012185, member: 75442  
The unprecedented irregularities identified in this case warrants the appointment of independent counsel to restore the public’s confidence in the integrity of our criminal justice system.”



[/QUOTE]

That's going to be quite a job.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Anyone watch Dave Chappelle on Netflix? 

(NSFW)


----------



## Gilligan

...been a huge Dave fan for years. And that chit right there is why..


----------



## Bird Dog

Here comes Sappy to defend his gay, black, butt buddy.......


----------



## RoseRed

Sadly, she'll probably still win.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/kim-foxx-election-state-attorney-jussie-smollett


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> Sadly, she'll probably still win.



  Her election is subject to the Marion Barry Principle.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Sadly, she'll probably still win.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/kim-foxx-election-state-attorney-jussie-smollett



Of course she will.  She's a Chicago Democrat.

And she looks like President Camacho.  You'd think she'd have a friend or family member who loved her enough to tell her so and get her to switch up that 'do.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Of course she will.  She's a Chicago Democrat.
> 
> And she looks like President Camacho.  You'd think she'd have a friend or family member who loved her enough to tell her so and get her to switch up that 'do.


I had to look that up.


----------



## RoseRed

And now there's this...  








						Jussie Smollett sues city of Chicago for malicious prosecution
					

Jussie Smollett says his $10,000 payment after the close of a criminal case should prevent Chicago from seeking reimbursement for a police investigation of his claim that he was a victim of a racist and homophobic attack.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> And now there's this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jussie Smollett sues city of Chicago for malicious prosecution
> 
> 
> Jussie Smollett says his $10,000 payment after the close of a criminal case should prevent Chicago from seeking reimbursement for a police investigation of his claim that he was a victim of a racist and homophobic attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com




In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> In for a penny, in for a pound.




They can't ever resist doubling and tripling down on stupid!


----------



## RoseRed

Jussie Smollett Indicted By Special Prosecutor In Chicago | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Jussie Smollett Indicted By Special Prosecutor In Chicago | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com


Awesome.  About time...


----------



## officeguy

Gilligan said:


> Awesome.  About time...



Just wait for some bleeding heart judge to sentence him to 30 days with 30 days suspended. Because you know, 'he done killed nobody' and because 'police brutality'.


----------



## Monello

The wheels of justice in Chicago move at a snail's pace.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> The wheels of justice in Chicago move at a snail's pace.



I wonder why?  Nevermind, I know why.


----------



## vraiblonde

This was a fun thread.  Go to page 1, read Stupidus' hysterical asinine OP (and my brilliant response  ) and then watch how he doubles down on the dumb.

Progs bore the chit out of me but I do love to see them get owned hard.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> This was a fun thread.  Go to page 1, read Stupidus' hysterical asinine OP (and my brilliant response  ) and then watch how he doubles down on the dumb.
> 
> Progs bore the chit out of me but I do love to see them get owned hard.


Thats why he changes his name constantly.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed

Well said...  








						Jussie Smollett hoax allegations spark powerful response from black, gay Republican
					

Iraq War veteran and political analyst Rob Smith had a powerful message for those rushing to defend former "Empire" star, Jussie Smollett.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

*Brothers Say They Won’t Testify Against Smollett Unless Police Meet Their Demands*

“It’s been over a year and they need to give us our stuff back,” Abel Osundairo told CBS. “I would understand if we were defendants in the case, which we are not.”

Police raided the Osundairos’ home on Valentine’s Day last year while the brothers were in Nigeria. At the time, the brothers were suspected of launching a racist and homophobic attack on Smollett. Police later dropped charges against the brothers and now say that the actor paid each brother $3,500 to stage the incident.

Police are holding the Osundairos’ items seized in the raid as evidence in Smollett’s upcoming trial, though the police have said they will return the items if ordered to by a judge. The items include a 9mm gun and ammunition legally owned by Abel Osundairo. The brothers filed a police report on Wednesday and, with their attorney, are in talks with the police to get the items returned, specifically the gun and ammo.


----------



## GURPS

*Trial set to start on charges Smollett faked racist attack*


A popular actor steps out onto the street and is brutally reminded that, despite his fame and wealth, places still exist where the color of his skin and sexual orientation put him in danger.

That was the story that ricocheted around the world after Jussie Smollett, a Black and openly gay actor, reported to Chicago police that he was the victim of a hate crime.

Nearly three years later, Smollett is about to stand trial on charges that he staged the whole thing.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## vraiblonde

vraiblonde said:


> You people fall for this crap all the time.  And then when it comes out that it was a hoax, your masters flash you, install a false memory, and you go on babbling about something else.
> 
> I am telling you right here and now:  the investigation will show that it didn't happen the way this guy says it did.  Watch and see.  Of course we'll never know about it because nobody's ever heard of this person (until he starts going on all the talk shows to sob about how the Trump people beat him and called him names).  So by the time this hoax comes to light, the incident will be completely forgotten.



I still love this thread.  ❤


----------



## L'Town.girl

vraiblonde said:


> I still love this thread.  ❤


An oldie but a goodie! It warms my heart. This was near the end of the Sapidork?


----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> A popular actor


That hardly anyone knew existed until his fake attack hoax.


----------



## Kyle

L'Town.girl said:


> An oldie but a goodie! It warms my heart. This was near the end of the Sapidork?


And he was Sooooooooooo wrong, All the Time.  



Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric
> 
> Empire" star Jussie Smollett was brutally attacked by 2 men who beat him up, put his head in a noose and screamed, "This is MAGA country."
> ....


----------



## Kyle

Democrats' rush to judgment in Smollett case could blow up in their faces

Smollett is charged with 6 counts of disorderly conduct and faces up to 3 years in prison



Democrats and media figures were quick to condemn what they described as a racist and homophobic attack against actor Jussie Smollett in 2019, blaming it on a culture of hate fostered by then-President Trump, but their words may come back to bite them now that Smollett faces up to three years in prison for allegedly fabricating the assault.

Several 2020 Democratic presidential candidates immediately condemned the alleged attack. Vice President Kamala Harris, then a California senator, and Sen. Cory Booker, D-N.J., expressed solidarity with Smollett at the time and both blasted the alleged attack as "an attempted modern-day lynching." President Biden, also a candidate at the time, tweeted, "We are with you, Jussie," and that "homophobia and racism have no place on our streets or in our hearts."











						Democrats' rush to judgment in Smollett case could blow up in their faces
					

Democrats' rush to judgment in the Jussie Smollett case may come back to bite them now that the actor faces up to three years in prison for allegedly fabricating the 2019 assault.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde

So far Democrats have been wrong about everything, but that sure doesn't stop them.


----------



## Kyle

Jussie Smollett Hate Crime Hoax Goes to Trial Years After Soros-Backed D.A. Kim Foxx Dropped Charges

Jussie Smollett will finally face a judge and jury in the trial for his hate crime hoax, years after a prosecutor with connections to George Soros dropped charges against the disgraced Hollywood star.

Smollett’s road to trial has been long and complicated. In a controversial move, Cook County State’s Attorney Kim Foxx dropped the initial 16 charges against the actor without explanation. Foxx was reportedly contacted by Tina Tchen, a longtime Obama ally and former Obama White House official, shortly before the charges were dropped.










						Jussie Smollett Hate Crime Hoax Goes to Trial Years After Soros-Backed D.A. Kim Foxx Dropped Charges
					

Jussie Smollett will finally face a judge and jury in the trial for his hate crime hoax, years after a prosecutor with connections to George Soros dropped charges against the disgraced Hollywood star.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## NextJen

Coincidence that this trial was delayed until the Ghislaine Maxwell trial was to start?
I think not.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## TPD

vraiblonde said:


> So far Democrats have been wrong about everything, but that sure doesn't stop them.


Jan 6th is the next Russia hoax.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

He is staring in his very own personal movie role. Vying for an Oscar, thinking I am.


----------



## Kinnakeet

Sapidus said:


> Racists are everywhere.  Do you think people from rural illinois aren't allowed in Chicago?
> 
> Just delete your account
> 
> When your first instinct is to blame the victim that is literally the only option.


w


Sapidus said:


> It was a top 5 show on FOX for 2 years and continues in its 6th season as a top 50 show.
> 
> So i'd say many people know who he is.
> 
> I'm sure camera footage will appear but just the very idea that despite all the other MAGA attacks we have seen you would immediately blame the victim is disgusting.
> 
> Again, if that is how you relate to people who have been attacked for no reason you don't deserve to engage with the everyday public.  You lack empathy, morals and basic human decency.  All in the name of politics and kowtowing to a corrupt administration that has taught you racism and homophobia, xenophobia and sexist are ok


I guess you have a lot of apologies to give out seeing how the negro homo made everything up dont ya boy...lmao


----------



## RoseRed

Guilty! 5 of 6 charges.


----------



## Ken King

Guilty, guilty, guilty, guilty, guilty (and not guilty to the 6th count)!  When will sentencing be?


----------



## Grumpy

Threw him a bone on the not guilty count..Wonder if he was appreciative?


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> Guilty, guilty, guilty, guilty, guilty (and not guilty to the 6th count)!  When will sentencing be?


I wonder if that will be tonight.


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:


> I wonder if that will be tonight.


Doubt it, don't they do a pre-sentencing evaluation first?


----------



## Kyle

I’m sure he’ll be out shortly, to all the microphones, explaining how racist the jury is.


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> Threw him a bone on the not guilty count..Wonder if he was appreciative?


If he gets time in lockup I am sure there will be some bone throwing going on.


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> Doubt it, don't they do a pre-sentencing evaluation first?


I wouldn't know.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Ken King said:


> If he gets time in lockup I am sure there will be some bone throwing going on.


He should like that aspect.


----------



## glhs837

PrchJrkr said:


> He should like that aspect.




Is it okay to make a briar patch reference anymore?......asking for mys.....I mean a frien.... I mean Gilligan........


----------



## DaSDGuy

Sapidus said:


> Red hats gonna Red hat
> 
> Another disgusting attack fueled by Trumps rhetoric
> 
> Empire" star Jussie Smollett was brutally attacked by 2 men who beat him up, put his head in a noose and screamed, "This is MAGA country."
> 
> Sources directly connected to Jussie tell TMZ, the actor arrived in Chicago from New York late Monday, and at around 2 AM he was hungry and went to a Subway. We're told when he walked out, someone yelled, "Aren't you that f*ot 'Empire' n***?"
> 
> The 2 men -- both white and wearing ski masks -- viciously attacked Jussie as he fought back, but they beat him badly and fractured a rib. *They put a rope around his neck, poured bleach on him and as they left they yelled, "This is MAGA country." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...k-police-investigating-as-possible-hate-crime
> 
> http://www.aazios.com/articles/empi...-beaten-racist-homophobic-attack#.XFCUUi2ZM1J


Hey suckadis, your stupidity is now proven in court.


----------



## limblips

Can the state/city now sue for restitution of costs associated with thgis investigation and court costs?


----------



## DaSDGuy

limblips said:


> Can the state/city now sue for restitution of costs associated with thgis investigation and court costs?


Most definitely.  And some states allow for triple damages.


----------



## Bird Dog

Somewhere in the Interweb…Sapidus is crying….just sayin’


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bird Dog said:


> Somewhere in the Interweb…Sapidus is crying….just sayin’


IMHO, anyone that thought juicy's story was true, is a danger to society and should be put on a watch list.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kinnakeet

I wonder what will happen if anything to the nascar beotch known as bubby as he claimed someone put a noose on his garage at 1 of the tracks and if im not mistaking every garage door had the same noose like always


----------



## kom526

Ken King said:


> Guilty, guilty, guilty, guilty, guilty (and not guilty to the 6th count)!  When will sentencing be?


I heard that there will be a pre sentencing hearing next week and formal sentencing will take place in January.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Sending a gay guy to a men's prison.  Riiiiight.


----------



## Grumpy

kom526 said:


> I heard that there will be a pre sentencing hearing next week and formal sentencing will take place in January.


Wouldn't surprise me if he committed suicide.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if he committed suicide.


The world isn't that lucky.


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> I heard that there will be a pre sentencing hearing next week and formal sentencing will take place in January.


How convenient. He'll be home for Christmas.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> How convenient. He'll be home for Christmas.


Yup.  In another thread I noted that he will (according to the news) get probation and community service.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Yup.  In another thread I noted that he will (according to the news) get probation and community service.


Probably, but I hope he gets some time.


----------



## Monello

What do we want?

JUSTICE!

When do we want it?

NOW!

Paying someone to kick your ass to gain sympathy.  That right there is a special kind of stupid.


----------

